# Official Game Thread: Bucks at Bulls (Monday Dec. 1st 7:30 p.m. Central, FoxSports)



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Official Game Thread: Bulls v. Bucks December 1 FoxSports 7:30 Central*



























Its a whole new month and the Bulls have a new coach and a revamped roster. Talk about Must See TV!!!

It is also a new beginning for the Carson's Ribs contest. Congrats to MJG for edging out yours truly by a mere 17 Bulls points to win the Grand Prize!!!

As a reminder, here are the official rules:



> We have traditionally run an Official Game thread for regular season Bulls games. Prior to the start of the game, post which team you think will win the game. Whover guesses the outcome of the most Bulls games for that month wins.
> 
> I'm assuming several people may tie.
> 
> If multiple people guess the outcome of games for the month, we go to a series of tiebreakers.
> 
> First tie-breaker: player(s) who have posted predictions in the most number of Bulls game threads for that month.
> 
> Second Tie-Breaker: player who's point prediction for the Bulls is closest to actual points scored (add each game predicted score and compare to total points scored by the Bulls for the month).
> 
> Third Tie Breaker: player who's point prediction for the opponents' scores is closest to actual points scored. (add each game predicted score and compare to total points scored against the Bulls the month).
> 
> Fourth Tie Breaker: If there are still multiple players qualifying, supporting members win over regular members
> 
> Fifth Tie Breaker: Total number of posts in the Bulls forum.
> 
> Sixth Tie Breaker: Total number of posts.
> 
> Seventh Tie Breaker: If by some odd chance there is more than one player standing, we chip in and buy another rib pack for him.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> The contest runs from the first day of the month through the last day of the month. There are two exceptions. The Two October regular season games will be combined into the November contest and the April contest will run April 1st through the playoffs (if necessary).
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Predictions can be posted in the Official Game Thread is posted (this year the Official Thread will be posted by an administrator. If an admin is not available, a CM or a mod will be designated to post the thread. Predictions posted in any other thread will not be considered). Predictions can be made or edited from the time the thread is posted up until the pregame announcement of the teams. Once the lights go out in the United Center (or the opponent's arena) no further predictions will be considered and predictions posted may not be edited.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> The contest is open to all registered members. However, Carson's will only ship ribs to the lower 48 states. If you win a prize and want the ribs shipped elsewhere, you will have to contact Carsons and try to make your own shipping arrangements. If you forfeit the prize, the prize will be awarded to the next highest eligible player. There will be no prize substitutions or cash awarded.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> As a special BONUS PRIZE All winners are eligible to invite TomBoerwinkle#1 for a rib dinner!!!
> 
> ----------------------


Link to Official Rules thread


In recent times its either been a great Bulls team vs a lousy Bucks team, or lately, a good Milwaukee team against a crummy Chicago Squad.

However, Bulls/Bucks has been a great tradition in the past. Time to renew an old rivalry. Let the Games begin!









Kareem launches a sky hook
1974 Bulls-Bucks Western Conference Finals


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

My prediction for the Bucks game:

I like what we have to offer with the new roster and coach, but its too many changes in too short a time to affect the outcome of this game.

Bucks 95
Bulls 88


----------



## Brian34Cook

Should be interesting to say the least.. With the Coaching Change, trade and so on.. Question I wanna know is can this team respond together with the new guys first thing? Doubt it, but the Bulls will win.. 

Bulls: 87
Bucks: 83

Scorer: Crawford 23

Now give me my Ribs.. I'll be getting em this month


----------



## truebluefan

this is still a team that we have lost to 3 times in a row. Guards give us trouble. With Rose gone, we are going to see once and for all just how bad Jalens defense was. Whether or not he deserved the bad rap. 

I think if chandler is healthy, we can win this game. Will give my prediction later on. 

Will be curious to see what offense we run. Substitutions by Scott and to see the new and improved Jamal.


----------



## MJG

Bucks 99
Bulls 96

I would think that the Bucks' frontcourt would be dominated by the Bulls', but they seem to be getting along just fine with it. Factoring in that it is the first game post-trade and things (IE rotation, options, etc) probably won't be worked out, and the Bucks should pick off Chicago.


----------



## LoaKhoet

It's simple. Guys are excited and want to show the new coach their skills and deserving minutes. Bullss win at home.

Bulls 95
Bucks 85.

Crawford: 30 pts
Curry: 25 pts.
Hinrich: 5 pts 8 ast
Chandler: 15 rebs and 10 pts
Skiles: 1-0 Debut.


----------



## curry_52

Before predicting, I would like to know whether AD, JYD and Jefferies will be available.


----------



## rynobot

Bucks 101
Bulls 92


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> It's simple. Guys are excited and want to show the new coach their skills and deserving minutes. Bulls win at home.


Well, I hope you're right. On the other hand, if we have too many players playing too much individual ball while trying to impress the coach, it could spell trouble. If they try to impress the coach by listening to what he says he wants them to do and executing, we could get off to a nice start.


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls 101 
Bucks 94 

Crawford with 37


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Before predicting, I would like to know whether AD, JYD and Jefferies will be available.


don't think so.


----------



## truebluefan

Bucks are 8-8. 3-5 on the road.
Shoot 44%, give up 43% shoot 32% in threes. Allow, 38%. 43 rebounds and allow 43. 14.5 t/o a game. 95.2 pts a game to 92.7 allowed. 

Michael Redd 45% 21.8 a game. 39% in threes. 6.2 rebounds. 2.8 assists. 1 steal. 
Tim Thomas 46% 17 pts. 5.4 rebounds. 1.8 asssits. 
Desmond Mason 43% 11.8 a game. 4.1 rebounds. 1.9 assists. 
Brian Skinner 53% 11.3 8.3 rebounds. 1 rebound 1 assists. *3.33 blks*
Joe Smith 45% 10.4 a game. 8.7 rebounds. 1.3 assists. 

_Two words. Terry Porter! He took a team that was gutted. And has them playing at a high level with effort every night. Defense is good enough to give them a chance to win! What else can a fan ask for? Role players such as Smith and Skinner stepped it up! Look at Tim Thomas. He came to play this year! All because of Terry Porter. Look what a good coach can do to a team that is in rebuilding. Take a good look. Gone are their stars! Allen, Big Dog Cassell, Payton, yet they are competitive._

Bulls. 4-12. 1/2 game ahead of Cleveland. Lost 7 in a row. 1-6 at home.
44% shooting Our shooting is improving. allow 45%. 38% in threes. allow, 41% 41.1 rebounds. Allow, 44.6 _interesting stat. We allow 25.1 assists a game, meaning we do a poor job in defense. our opponents make 37 fgs a game._ We give up two more steals a game. Give up almost 2 more offensive rebounds a game. 17.8 t/o. Too many. 90.3 pts. *101.1 pts allowed*

Jamal Crawford 42% 40% in threes. 14.5 pts a game. (13 fga a game. That will go up) 2.6 rebounds. 5.1 assists. 1.07 steals. *2.43 t/o*
Eddy Curry 49% 13.4 pts a game. 6.5 rebounds. 1.2 assists. 1.13 blks. *2.63 t/o*
Rose is gone. He was third
Tyson Chandler 49% 13 pts a game. (8.3 fga)10.3 rebounds. 1 assist. 1.3 blks(interesting to note since his back injury his shot blocking has gone south)
Kendall Gill 46% 10pts a game. *44% in threes* 2.9 rebounds 2.3 assists. 1.5 steals.
Marshall was next at just below 10 a game. 

Last meeting between these two teams? Novemeber 1 @ milwaukee 98-68 Bucks. 

Smith 19
Redd and thomas 16
Mason 12. 
Da. Jones had 8 assists!! 
We were out rebounded by 9
We had 18 t/o...they had just 10! No pressure on them at all.

Crawford 17. (6-15.)
As a team we shot 29%. 
Rose 4-12, marshall 1-5. 
Chandler 13 pts 14 rebounds. 
Curry 11 pts 5 rebounds on just 6 shot attempts
Rose 10
Pippen 0-6

Bulls lose 90-84. Will give nice effort. based on the fact that AD and JYD and CJ will not be with the team.


----------



## 7thwatch

Bucks 91
Bulls 80

New system, new coach, no AD or JYD . . . our only chance is that the guys we do have come out super inspired to impress the coach.

If EC and JC both have effecient high scoring nights we may have a shot.


----------



## DaBullz

The only question is whether the Bucks want to run up the score past a 30 point blowout.

Bucks 110
Bulls 75


----------



## curry_52

Bucks 103
Bulls 91

Curry 23 and 11
Redd 28 and 6

Disregard this pick. He made a more recent one before tip-off later in the thread. -- DaBullz


----------



## BlueDevil

Okay, I wanna get in on this contest too!

Bucks 105
Bulls 96

I think the Bulls will give a much better effort under Skiles, at least early on. However, I think it will take a few games for the team to adjust to Skiles and for them to start collecting W's.


----------



## fl_flash

Something I found interesting. Of all the Eastern Conference teams, the bulls have the fewest games against conference opponents (7). We are 4-3 against the eastern conference. We, of course, suck against the west 0-9.

I'm going out on a limb and predict a win. Even tho we'll be short-handed without Rose, Marshall or Baxter and because we probably won't have Davis or Williams yet. Also, I doubt Chandler will play either.

Bulls 92
Bucks 87

Crawford with 26pts, 8 ast and 6 bds


----------



## VincentVega

Deer: 102
Bovine: 91

Crawford: 22 points, 4 assists on 40% shooting.
Hinrich: 12 points, 7 assists on 50% shooting.

Edit:
If we run, then it's
Crawford: 24 points, 5 assists on 40% shooting.
Hinrich: 16 points, 9 assists on 50% shooting.
ERob with a solid game.He has a newer prediction later in the thread. -- DaBullz


----------



## LoaKhoet

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Before predicting, I would like to know whether AD, JYD and Jefferies will be available.


It seems like they are.


----------



## bullet

Bulls - 89
bucks - 84

EC - 24


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems like they are.


They are going to be available or going to sit? Any source??


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> They are going to be available or going to sit? Any source??


This won't help you, but Skiles stated in an NBC 5 television interview Sunday afternoon that the availability of Davis and Williams for Monday's game is uncertain.

They're due to take their physicals on Monday while the league office reviews everyone's contracts to ensure CBA compliance.

Their availability probably won't be known until just before gametime.


----------



## C Blizzy

Ooops, I almost forgot...

Gameplay auditions begin Monday. If Curry's as motivated as practice reports seem to indicate and he plays the same way he did the last quarter of the 02/03 season, then with or without Chandler I think the Bulls determination to put the West Coast trip behind them and start fresh will lead to a victory.

Bulls 87
Bucks 86


----------



## Future

Bulls Win

Bulls 92
Bucks 86


----------



## Aurelino

Bucks 96, Bulls 82


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 96
Bucks 91

Rose, oh ****, err Hinrich 21


----------



## BSchmaranz

Bulls will come out with a ton of energy and ERob will have a career night.

Bulls 103
Bucks 97


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Skiles stated that he doesn't know what the roster will be, but he is preparing for the game with the assumption that they will not be there.


----------



## jhaze99

Bucks 101
Bullz 89

High Scorer on Bulls: Curry 17

Again too soon for the Bullz to make any drastic changes, plus they'll be two men short on PF/C so Fizer, Blount, and Chandler will have to step it up. Since all of the above mentioned are still 90% at best in terms of health, I say the bucks got us.

Hope I'm wrong though.

Jhaze99


----------



## curry_52

Chandler is close to 70% than 90%, and Fizer is hurt as well. Maybe we can activate Linton Johnson or Roger Mason Jr.


----------



## Bulls96

I am not sure, why we are getting exciting about the final score of that game?

We are at the beginning of a new era, so called era of final exam for Curry, Jamal, Chandler.

The test results will be announce, just before the trading deadline or in summer, July 2004 for those who failed.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I am not sure, why we are getting exciting about the final score of that game?
> 
> We are at the beginning of a new era, so called era of final exam for Curry, Jamal, Chandler.
> 
> The test results will be announce, just before the trading deadline or in summer, July 2004 for those who failed.


Why are we getting excited about the final score? Game threads are a contest, sponsored by Carson's Barbeque in Chicago. Guess the number of bulls wins and receive a Rib dinner, that includes two slabs of ribs delivered to your door. 

Why the scores? Tie breakers.


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Skiles stated that he doesn't know what the roster will be, but he is preparing for the game with the assumption that they will not be there.


Did he give any hint about the starting lineup? Did he make any comment about Chandler status?


----------



## AL9045

Bucks: 93
Bulls: 87


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Bucks: 93
> Bulls: 87


Welcome to the game thread! Be sure to play all fifteen games so you can keep yourself in the running for the rib dinner.


----------



## The GM

Bucks- 92
Bulls- 83

Curry- 24
Redd- 29


----------



## SLSI

Congradulations MJG on your win. Enjoy your food man!  

<B>-SLSI-</B>


----------



## Squirrel

Bucks 100
Bulls 89

High scorer Crawford 20 (but shoots only 30%)


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

Someone has probably already mentioned this but I think the timing of this change was perfect and sets up well for this game.


----------



## superdave

Bulls 91
Bucks 88


----------



## ace20004u

Bulls 99
Bucks 91

Leading scorer: Curry 32pts


----------



## RP McMurphy

Mmmmm...I want some ribs too!

Bucks 99
Bulls 80


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls 100
Bucks 89

good luck Bulls.


----------



## dkg1

Bucks 97 Bulls 88


----------



## curry_52

From MyBulls:


The new look Bulls (4-12) will be in action tonight when they host the Milwaukee Bucks (8-8) at the United Center at 7:30 p.m. CT. The game will mark Head Coach Scott Skiles Chicago debut*while the Bulls' newly acquired players may be available to play as well* .

Bulls: 
Linton Johnson III (sprained right ankle), Roger Mason Jr. (left groin strain) and Jay Williams (fractured pelvis and left knee dislocation) are currently on the injured list for Chicago. Additionally, Tyson Chandler (sore lower back) is doubtful and Scottie Pippen (left corneal abrasion) is a game-time decision for tonight's contest.


----------



## Nater

I'll be at the game tonight, and I'm excited! I have faith that this team will come out with a lot of energy and hustle.

Bulls 96
Bux 89

(Prediction made with hopes that new Bulls will be available.)


----------



## curry_52

Can I change my prediction or Im toast now???


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Can I change my prediction or Im toast now???


I think you should be able to change your prediction up until tip-off.


----------



## GermanBull23

Bulls WIN!!

Bulls 102
Bucks 94


----------



## Chicago_Cow

I didn't participate the last few games because Cartwrong, Rose, and Marshall sicken me. I'm back and hopefully we will give Skiles his first win tonight.

Bulls 94
Bucks 90

Leading Scorer: Eddy Curry


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I'll be at the game tonight, and I'm excited! I have faith that this team will come out with a lot of energy and hustle.
> 
> Bulls 96
> Bux 89
> 
> (Prediction made with hopes that new Bulls will be available.)


give us a report.


----------



## curry_52

MY NEW PREDICTION (SHALL I EDIT THE OTHER ONE???):

Bulls 96
Buck 91

Curry 26
Crawford 23


Bulls Win!!!


----------



## VincentVega

> Deer: 102
> Bovine: 91
> 
> Crawford: 22 points, 4 assists on 40% shooting.
> Hinrich: 12 points, 7 assists on 50% shooting.
> 
> Edit:
> If we run, then it's
> Crawford: 24 points, 5 assists on 40% shooting.
> Hinrich: 16 points, 9 assists on 50% shooting.
> ERob with a solid game.


Edited prediction:

Deer: 91
Bovine: 102

Crawford: 22 points, 4 assists on 40% shooting.
Hinrich: 12 points, 7 assists on 50% shooting.

If we run, then it's
Crawford: 24 points, 5 assists on 40% shooting.
Hinrich: 16 points, 9 assists on 50% shooting.
ERob with a solid game.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> MY NEW PREDICTION (SHALL I EDIT THE OTHER ONE???):
> 
> Bulls 96
> Buck 91
> 
> Curry 26
> Crawford 23
> 
> 
> Bulls Win!!!


I edited your other prediction for you. You should be set with this new one.


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I edited your other prediction for you. You should be set with this new one.


Thanks!


:jump:


----------



## kukoc4ever

*a new era*

Bulls: 105
Bucks: 72

That's right baby, a blowout! 

Crawford: 48 points and a triple double! Oh yah! Pass the kool aid!


----------



## Markoishvili

Bulls 92
Bucks 103

Kukoc 20pts 7rebs 7ast


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: a new era*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Bulls: 105
> Bucks: 72
> 
> That's right baby, a blowout!
> 
> Crawford: 48 points and a triple double! Oh yah! Pass the kool aid!


I think you might have had enough already. :laugh:


----------



## Lizzy

Bulls 92
Bucks 88

Crawford - 33


----------



## Nater

I have a ticket available for tonight's game. Available for free to the first member who text-messages their phone number to me at [edited - Lizzy is the winner!]. 

I know I'm gonna regret this. :no: :laugh:

(Admin - please delete this if it violates a guideline of some sort.)


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

Let us see if I can get the most mispicks in December, as well.

Bulls win 90-89.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

I fully exspect the Bulls to make a statement 

Bulls 102
Bucks 85

Crawford 31 
Hinrich 14


----------



## Philo

Chicago Bulls 64
Milwaukee Bucks 135

Leading Scorer: Dan Gadzuric 31


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls 98
Bucks 91

High Scorer: Crawford 26


----------



## Rhyder

> Originally posted by <b>NCBullsFan</b>!
> Let us see if I can get the most mispicks in December, as well.
> 
> Bulls win 90-89.


Then shouldn't you pick the Bulls to lose most games?


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I have a ticket available for tonight's game. Available for free to the first member who text-messages their phone number to me at 847x275x1566.
> 
> I know I'm gonna regret this. :no: :laugh:
> 
> (Admin - please delete this if it violates a guideline of some sort.)


This ticket is spoken for.

:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull

*YOU are absolutely...*



> I'm going out on a limb and predict a win. Even tho we'll be short-handed without Rose, Marshall or Baxter and because we probably won't have Davis or Williams yet. Also, I doubt Chandler will play either.
> 
> Bulls 92
> Bucks 87
> 
> Crawford with 26pts, 8 ast and 6 bds


correct on ALL counts in your post....I hope.

Bulls 98
Bucks 94

*Edited by BamaBull after I heard that the 'New" additions WOULD be available tonight.:yes:


----------



## RSP83

What's tonight starting lineup? anybody knows?


----------



## VincentVega

Crawford for sure, whether he starts at 1 or 2 will be interesting to see.


----------



## L.O.B

Bulls 90
Bucks83

Jamal goes for 33


----------



## unBULLievable

so it looks like Curry,Blount,EROB,Gill & JC are starting tonight!!!

:clap:


----------



## C Blizzy

AD was just interviewed by Tom Dore on Fox. The man was positively beaming about the trade. There's no doubt he wants to be here.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> AD was just interviewed by Tom Dore on Fox. The man was positively beaming about the trade. There's no doubt he wants to be here.


But also didn't he say they were playing tonight?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> AD was just interviewed by Tom Dore on Fox. The man was positively beaming about the trade. There's no doubt he wants to be here.


Can you tell us what he said?


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what he said?


He said he called his wife and told her about the trade, and she was like get outta here stop playing. 
Also, why I thought he was playing, Dore asked him what he could contribute without having a practice with the team yet, and he just said he'd play hard,etc
So I assumed that meant they could play tonight, maybe I read between the lines wrong though.


----------



## JRose5

I don't know what the hell I'm rambling about, but they also just showed the JYD warming up, so it looks like they're playing.

Sorry if it was already established, I havent been on the board since earlier today, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what he said?


He talked about how tough it was to reach his wife with the news and when he did she was so excited she couldn't believe it. He talked about being willing to help the club in any way possible and has no problem coming off the bench.

He also looks forward to helping the young guys the same way he was helped when he first entered the league.

Again, I can't underscore how happy he appeared. He smiled broadly throughout the entire interview. He appears to be really energized!


----------



## truebluefan

Skiles: In order to run, we need to make stops and rebound. Two things we didn't do before.


----------



## C Blizzy

Skiles is being interviewed by Red Kerr. Said he loves the triangle but it doesn't suit the team's personnel right now.

Not much else. Short interview.


----------



## JRose5

*At least this is what I keep telling myself..*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Skiles: In order to run, we need to make stops and rebound. Two things we didn't do before.


This trade should help that, getting players that can board, and allowing PT for players that can run (E-Rob, JC)


----------



## truebluefan

Neil- New head coach, three new players. Two will play. Entertaining. 

Bill: Joe Smith having good year. 8.5 rebounds and 1.5 blks and has made last 30 free throws in a row. Shooting over 90% at foul line.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen said the triangle is gone from the offense.

Kerr and Dore talked about Jerome Williams being the big addition via the trade.


----------



## unBULLievable

a little bit off topic...what jersey numbers do the new players have???


----------



## JRose5

Starting Lineup

E-Rob
Blount (?)
Curry
Gill
Crawford


----------



## DaBullz

Starters

ERob, Blount, Curry, Gill, Crawford


----------



## truebluefan

Lineups:

Joe Smith
D Mason
Santiago
TJ Ford
Redd


Bulls

Robinson
Blount
Curry
Gill
Crawford


----------



## VincentVega

I think Ford is gonna burn a hole right through Crawford.


----------



## VincentVega

Then again, Ford burns holes through pretty much everybody.


----------



## truebluefan

Pippen, is dressed in uniform. Wanted to suit up for tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls win the tip.

Ball goes to Gill in the low post. He makes a nice move but misses the easy bucket.

Redd hits a 3 to open the game for the Bucks.

Santiago called for holding Curry.

3-0 bucks


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls get the ball to Blount in the low post. His turnaround jumper misses, banked too hard off the glass.

Mason is fuled in the act of shooting by ERob, who left his feet on the ball fake.

Mason misses the 1st.
And the 2nd.

Bulls board.


----------



## JRose5

Blount's had some ugly shots.


----------



## DaBullz

Gill at PG for a play. Crawford posts up low, but the bulls don't give him the ball. ERob gets it on the right baseline and hits the jumper.

3-2

Bucks get the ball after Curry blocks a shot and then hit the eassy 8 foot jumper.

Curry has his shot blocked in the post. Bucks miss and the Bulls board again.

Blount gets it in the offense on the left wing and shoots from 18 ft and misses.

Bulls 1-6 FG so far.

Curry called for the foul on Santiago. 

Makes the 1st FT
Missed the 2nd

8-2


----------



## JRose5

Whoo!

Nice lob.


----------



## DaBullz

Alley oop to curry for the slam dunk


----------



## truebluefan

Robinson is 2-2 so far.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls getting pounded on the offensive boards.

After they miss a 3, they run their offense and then Santiago gets his own offensive board and makes the layup.

ERob hits another jumper.

8-6

Mason hits a longjumper 10-6


----------



## such sweet thunder

Nothing like watching Eddy run back up the court, before Santiago even finishes...someone hit him.


----------



## JRose5

*Thats frustrating*

Damn, great looking play, but neither Curry or Blount could finish it.


----------



## DaBullz

ERob with a great pass to Curry who misses an easy layup because he didn't try to dunk it.

Blount misses the putback and the bucks have it.

Gill called for a foul. Bulls call timeout.


----------



## L.O.B

After the first few minutes, I am glad we got A Davis and JYD because the first unit's rebounding sucks!


----------



## such sweet thunder

new coach, same defense


----------



## DaBullz

Blount is 0-4
Curry is 1-3
ERob is 2-2
Gill is 0-1

3-10 FG


----------



## truebluefan

10-6 Bucks. 

Bucks 50% 3 offensive rebounds. 

Bulls 30%, Blount 0-4. Curry 1-3. Crawford has not shot the ball yet. Blount does have 4 rebounds.

Those three offensive rebounds has cost us 4 pts.


----------



## rlucas4257

dabullz, the best play by play man in the realm of the Bulls. thanks. Keep it up


----------



## truebluefan

Gill two fouls. Pipp. in.


----------



## truebluefan

AD in!


----------



## VincentVega

I am starting to grow frustrated with Eddy Curry.


----------



## DaBullz

Santiago feeds Redd inside for the layup and he's fouled by Gill.

he hits the FT for the 3pt play

13-6

Pippen is about to come in for Gill.

Jamal misses a long 3, and Milwaukee boards.

They post up Joe Smith and he misses the turnaround.

Gill gets it on the left wing and is fouled.

AD is in for Curry.

Blount gets it in traffic and has his shot blocked.

Milwaukee sets up their offense.


----------



## JRose5

I'm not impressed with Blount tonight so far, :dead:


----------



## DaBullz

They post up Smith and he hits.

7-0 run or the Bucks.

15-6


----------



## elias03

blount sucks


----------



## VincentVega

The Bucks interiors seem to be playing like Ben Wallace. Never knew they were that good.


----------



## JRose5

Thats right E-Rob, 3-3.


----------



## truebluefan

E rob 3-3!!


----------



## airety

Get on the bench Blount, your KILLING US!


----------



## DaBullz

Erob hits a bucket to end the run.

15-8

Blount does have 4 boards.

Bucks miss, Jamal hits a deuce to bring the Bulls back to within 5.

ERob fouls Ford who got in the lane for a layup.

Missed the 1st
Hinrich is in for ERob
made the 2nd

16-10


----------



## VincentVega

ERob has earned mucho PT.


----------



## such sweet thunder

TJ ford missing a ft, that looks familiar.


----------



## elias03

only on this team blount gets a chance to start and play lots of minutes. I wish we traded him instead of baxter


----------



## JRose5

JC otta send Davis backdoor when Santiago is overplaying him like that, rather then get the pass knocked out of bounce.


----------



## VincentVega

PG -- JC or KH?


----------



## such sweet thunder

KH is so smart. See how he goes behind on the screen when he is garding TJ Ford... Outside on jumpshooters, inside if they don't have range.


----------



## VincentVega

atta boy Kirk.


----------



## DaBullz

Pippen moves without the ball and gets a nice pass from Hinrich for the easy lay.

16-12

Ford misses a long 2. Hinrich boards and runs the offense.

To Crawford on the left wing, he takes one dribble and misses a 2.

Bucks turn it over when a long Ford shot is blocked. Bulls run and Hinrich misses a wide open 3.

Ford runs the break and is fouled going for the layup.

Makes the 1st
17-12 3:49
Made the 2nd


----------



## JRose5

TJ Ford makes a free throw..
Red Kerr says 'Bugaboo'..


----------



## Maestro

AD scores!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

Davis hits his first shot attempt for us.


----------



## JRose5

Good, Lint for Blount.


----------



## VincentVega

Is Ford penetrating at will? Sorry for the questions, my FOX SPORTS FREAKING SUCKS and has 54321 on now.


----------



## rlucas4257

kirk always shows energy, but tonight he seems to have a little extra oomph in his step. keep it up


----------



## JRose5

Yea baby!
Friggin great play right there.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls with some smart passing. Pip finally goes inside to AD who hits his first FGA for the BUllls.

18-14

Ford misses a long shot from the right wing. Pip boards, takes it the length of the court, has it knocked out of his hands at the baseline.

Linton is in for Blount now.

Pippen inbounds to him and he misses the quick shot. Mason loses the ball, hinrich dives for the loose ball and gets it. Passes ahead to Jamal who dishes to Pip for the dunk.

18-16


----------



## Maestro

nice assist Crawford


----------



## L.O.B

Jamal is producing tonight


----------



## VincentVega

lucas -- I bet rest has a lot to do with it. Especially for rookies.


----------



## DaBullz

Strickland hit an uncontested 3.

Johnson gets the ball and loses it. Strickland gets the steal and goes the length of the court and has his shot blocked by Linton, but it's called a foul.

Timeout.


----------



## VincentVega

Well, this unit seems to be more effective than the starting one.

KH is playing point, correct? Or is Pip or JC?


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Is Ford penetrating at will? Sorry for the questions, my FOX SPORTS FREAKING SUCKS and has 54321 on now.


\

No but the Bulls are definitely poaching off him. Looks like the game plan is to see if the Rook can beat them. Game plam...hmph....when was the last time we had one of those.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich is at PG.

Ford was driving just fine, but was getting wide open outside looks and missing. So they put in strickland and he's hitting those outside shots.


----------



## truebluefan

21-16 bucks. 

Bucks 44%. We have not allowed 1 offensive rebound since last T/o, since AD came into game.

both teams have just 1 t/o each!! 

Bulls 40%. 8 fg and 7 assists!!


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> lucas -- I bet rest has a lot to do with it. Especially for rookies.


he is all over the place tonight. Seems like he is pumped. After 3 2 day practices, the only guys who have rested are Jefferies, AD and JYD


----------



## mgolding

Jamal 4 assists


----------



## DaBullz

It's 21-16

Strickland at the line
misses the 1st
and the 2nd

Bulls board. hirnich brings it up. Goes to the right wing, feeds Davis inside. Davis steps on the line trying to drive the baseline to the hoop. Turnover.


----------



## truebluefan

Bucks 5-11 in free throws. Bulls 0-0


----------



## L.O.B

Antonio disliked the non call on Gadzuric, a glare to Violet Palmer but no whining


----------



## such sweet thunder

Pippen showing why he is a hall of famer. Scottie feeding the post is art.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 21-16 bucks.
> 
> Bucks 44%. We have not allowed 1 offensive rebound since last T/o, since AD came into game.
> 
> both teams have just 1 t/o each!!
> 
> Bulls 40%. 8 fg and 7 assists!!


hopefully the assts and FGs is a sign of things to come trublu


----------



## VincentVega

I think Jamal's line is going to be nice tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Ford is in. They musta put in strickland when we put in hinrich.

He feeds Joe Smith for the dunk.

23-16

AD is fouled at the Bulls end. He makes and misses the 2 FTs

23-17

Smith loses the ball, Bulls run, Jamal gives to Hinrich for the open 3 and he misses. Linton Johnson almost got the steal but the Bucks end up with it and run.

Mason is fouled on the break.

He splits the pair of FTs

24-17
:48 left

Hinrich drives toward the basket from the right wing and hits a nice bank shot.

Desmond Mason hits a 3 to answer

27-19
:24 left


----------



## VincentVega

Dammit Kirk, hit the three.


----------



## rlucas4257

Where is the JYD?


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich holds to run the clock down. he drives and causes a near double team, but escapes. Feeds Crawford on the baseline moving to the basket, but the refs say he stepped on the line.

Bucks get it stripped in the lane and Crawford throws up a shot from near half court that almost went in.

27-19 after Q1

Our offense is *smokin*


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I think Jamal's line is going to be nice tonight.


They tell him he is a two guard (not a pg, not a combo guard)and all the sudden everything opens up. 

He looks like he has a lot less thinking he has to do on the court.


----------



## VincentVega

Crawford -- 4 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 2 points.


----------



## DaBullz

Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
E. Robinson 7 3-3 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 2 6 
C. Blount 9 0-5 0-0 0-0 2 5 1 0 0 0 0 0 
E. Curry 5 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 2 
J. Crawford 12 1-4 0-1 0-0 0 1 4 1 3 1 0 2 
K. Gill 5 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 2 0 
S. Pippen 7 2-2 0-0 0-0 0 3 1 0 0 0 0 4 
A. Davis 7 1-1 0-0 1-2 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 3 
K. Hinrich 5 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 2 
L. Johnson 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 2 0 0 1 0 

Totals 60 9-23 0-2 1-2 3 12 7 4 3 2 8 19 
Percentages: .391 .000 .500 Team Rebounds: 1


----------



## mgolding

Do u think Erob should have been kept out there?


----------



## truebluefan

27-19. 

bucks 3-4 in threes. Bulls 0-2. 
Bucks. 6-13 in free throws. Bulls 1-2. 

Jamal has 4 assists and two steals. 

Bulls bench has 9 pts.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Hey guys! 

We will win this game! I can just feel it in my blood.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> Do u think Erob should have been kept out there?


Yae he was doing good, but had 2 quick fouls.


----------



## giusd

i can't stand Blount. I mean he is o for 5. Why in gods name is he taking 5 shots. He should just be cut.

david


----------



## unBULLievable

it looks like the Bucks have our number


----------



## DaBullz

Bucks bring it up to start Q2.

Kukoc drives across the lane at the baseline and hits strickland for the open 2 (he hits).

Bulls with good passing, find Linton in the left corner and he hits a long shot from the corner (2).

29-21


----------



## garnett

would somebody be able to give me the link to that sportsline gametrack website? thanks


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>mATtAhY</b>!
> would somebody be able to give me the link to that sportsline gametrack website? thanks


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected]


----------



## DaBullz

Mason gets it near the right corner and misses badly. A late whistle and Pip is called for the foul.

mason hits both FTs

31-21


----------



## unBULLievable

bring the JUNK YARD DOG IN


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> bring the JUNK YARD DOG IN


Checking in for Lint.


----------



## Maestro

31 Bucks 
21 Bulls


here comes the JYD!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

> Our offense is *smokin*


..........with Hinrich at PG and Crawford at SG.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I actually am excited for Junk yard to be playing.


----------



## truebluefan

JYD in! And immediately gets a rebound!!


----------



## Maestro

JYD=instant production


----------



## rlucas4257

we need someone like Kukoc in the worst kind of way


----------



## DaBullz

Gill is in, Crawford out.

Linton johnson is setting the pick, and strickland fouls him.

JYD is in for JOhnson.

Gill misses from the right wing. Bulls get the offensive board. JYD gets it on the left wing and drives to the bucket and is fouled.

He hits his 1st FT
31-21
Hits the 2nd
31-22


----------



## L.O.B

I am going to like JYD , he comes in and get a rebound


----------



## VincentVega

JYD=great acquisition.


----------



## unBULLievable

Bucks with 15 free throws already..lets cut the crap and lets kick their arses


----------



## Maestro

come on Hinrich!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Thos shots aren't falling for Hinrich, but he isn't hesitating to put them up. Still rushing them though...


----------



## JRose5

E-Rob back in.
:yes:


----------



## rlucas4257

for the record, the JYD got a standing ovation from the only fan in London watching the game tonight. ME this guys energy is contagious. he and chandler are going to be great together


----------



## unBULLievable

Feed Eddy Curry damn it


----------



## DaBullz

Strickland misses. Gadzuric boards. Bulls get the steal. Down court, they get it to Hinrich at the top of the arc and he misses a long 2.

Redd misses a 22 ft jumper from the right wing. Bulls board.

Bulls pass it around the arc. Gill gets it. Strickland fouls him.

Still 31-23


----------



## mgolding

J Williams scores for the bulls. Thats a line i didnt think id see for a while.


----------



## MikeDC

Wow!


----------



## Maestro

EROB to EC!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5

Hinrich!

Great hustle.

Slam by Curry.


----------



## such sweet thunder

The Bulls are using Hinrich alot like Dallas uses Nash. Maybe its just because they don't have their offense implemented yet, but everything is going throgh him.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich with a great move to split two defenders but missed the layup. Then Hinrich gets a great steal right away and passes out to Erob, to Curry for the dunk.

31-25

Kukoc may be hurt. Timeout bucks.


----------



## unBULLievable

COMMON......COMMON


----------



## L.O.B

Energy! I just loved that last series. JYD gets his hand on a rebound that he has no business getting which causes Kirk to get a lose ball and another oppourtunity for a basket, which Eddy slams.


----------



## Maestro

Kukoc tweaks his back


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls 2nd unit is on a 6-4 run. LOL


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Kukoc tweaks his back


the more things change.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I like what I am seeing... with the Bulls tonight!!

I couldn't stand seeing everyone just stand around and watch as one person shoots a bad shot, like they had in previous games.

Good Ball movement going on tonight!!!


----------



## rlucas4257

if Kirks shot were falling, id say he is showing the whole package. Its only a matter of time. he is playing with a ton of energy


----------



## unBULLievable

we got to keep this up!!!!


----------



## JRose5

Damn this is lookin good!
Hinrich to JYD, foul, count it.


Hinrich = stud


----------



## Maestro

Hinrich to JYD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> I like what I am seeing... with the Bulls tonight!!
> 
> I couldn't stand seeing everyone just stand around and watch as one person shoots a bad shot, like they had in previous games.
> 
> Good Ball movement going on tonight!!!


Well said.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls defense is looking pretty good.

They knock the ball out of the bucks' hands and into the air. Bucks go lazy after it. Hinrich streaks to the ball and gets it. They get out and run. Hinrich runs into 2 defenders, but gives it to the trailing JYD who gets the layup and is fouled.

He hits the FT

31-28


----------



## unBULLievable

JEROME!!!!!!!!! 
with the 3 point play


----------



## Maestro

Joe Smith may have rolled an ankle


----------



## such sweet thunder

I don't know about that pass to JYD he is going to have to learn how to finish on the break...maybe he will have that by next week.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Milwaukee is shooting the ball well and hitting tough shots... they would have to keep it up all game to hold back the Bulls.


----------



## VincentVega

Well, I like what I'm hearing. I like the new high-energy offense, and I like that Hinrich's and Crawford's strenghts are finally being utlized by the staff.

JYD's addition is HUUUUUGE.

props to skiles.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> i can't stand Blount. I mean he is o for 5. Why in gods name is he taking 5 shots. He should just be cut.
> 
> david


Cut? no...he was doing good rebounding the ball. However, do I think his role on offense should be close to zero? yeah...


----------



## Maestro

we are playing with great heart tonight
darnitt Curry no finesse, slam that BALL:upset:


----------



## unBULLievable

damn..we cant put that ball in the bucket


----------



## VincentVega

Seriously, the Bulls should fine Eddy Curry $1,000 every time he misses a bunny he should have dunked.


----------



## such sweet thunder

how about this. dabullz gives you the team play by play and I'll give the Hinrich play by play.

But seriously, Hinrich pushing the ball...we fans have so much to look foward to.


----------



## DaBullz

Joe Smith hits a jumper. 

Bulls get it to JYD. Hecan't get the shot off clean. It's a jump ball.

JYD wins the jump pokes it forward to Curry next to the basket. he misses from real close. Bucks get it on the right side and start to trun. ERob streaks in and grabs the steal. He shoots and misses badly (airball).

Looked like Mason just hit a tough jumper.

Bulls run with it and ERob is fouled trying for the layup. He hits both FTs

35-29

Bucks miss and Curry boards.

ERob feeds Curry who makes a layup (looked like the kind a 5'6" PG would do).

Bucks turn it over.


----------



## Maestro

nice D EROB


----------



## Chicago N VA

JYD IS THE REAL DEAL


----------



## DaBullz

JYD just made a nice move to get into the lane. he hits an open Curry who tries to dunk, but is fouled.

he hits both FTs.

35-33
6:24


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Seriously, the Bulls should fine Eddy Curry $1,000 every time he misses a bunny he should have dunked.


How's about every time he get's pushed down like someone stole his lunch money?


----------



## VincentVega

How much running are we doing? 75% of the Mavs? More? Less?


----------



## JRose5

Dammit Curry, keep it around your chest or higher.

Ford should not be taken the ball away from Curry underneath the basket.
:dead:


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich is playing just fine. But he just fouled Ford off the dribble.

Bucks miss, ERob aboards.

Bulls with the chance to tie.

ERob holds it a long time. Finally feeds it to Curry for the dunk, but he has it stripped by the shortest guy in the NBA.

Bucks go down and hit the bucket to push the lead to 4.

Bulls then turn it over in the front court, and timeout is called.


----------



## such sweet thunder

How much easier is it to root for this team without Rose and Marshall?

I'm not saying they are better. But, I love JYD and not having to watch the prima donas changes everything.


----------



## Athlon33.6

JYD is THE MAN!! I like Davis alot also! These players bring alot of toughness and hustle to the team!


----------



## unBULLievable

man...Eddy....just grab TJ from the arm and dunk him with the ball.....

if only you could get tougher


----------



## mgolding

What has Skiles persona been like on the court tonight


----------



## DaBullz

Sadly, this is our 1st unit against their 2nd unit.


----------



## JRose5

We'd be winning if Jefferies was playing.


...


----------



## DaBullz

Skiles is virtually invisible.


----------



## JRose5

Anyone else like what E-Rob's been doing?
I've been really impressed with him this year, not to mention tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Who lit a firecracker up Erob's ***?


----------



## Maestro

Bulls have 6 steals in this half


----------



## DaBullz

Red misses a short jumper, and ERob boards.

Crawford is back in.

Jamal is trying to create a shot and looks a little out of control. He's called for the offensive foul.


----------



## unBULLievable

damn...we just cant catch em


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Who lit a firecracker up Erob's ***?


da Coach maybe?


----------



## DaBullz

Bucks miss, Bulls board. JYD gets it in the middle on the fast break. He feeds ERob and he's fouled.

37-33
Makes the 1st FT
37-34
Makes the 2nd
37-35

ERob is playing great.


----------



## truebluefan

bulls have 6 steals.


----------



## DaBullz

Mason misses, Curry boards. Crawford dirbbles and shoots right away and hits a 2.

Tie game, 37-37

Timeout bucks


----------



## truebluefan

Tie!


----------



## Maestro

Bucks starting to settle for jumpers...game tied


----------



## unBULLievable

Gobble them up.....


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sadly, this is our 1st unit against their 2nd unit.


Since when did Smith, Ford, Redd, Mason, and Santiago become their 2nd unit?


----------



## mgolding

Who looks best beside curry, JYD or AD?

(because i would say one of them will be starting beside him for a while)


----------



## JRose5

Not too damn shabby!

Granted we're only tied with the Bucks in the 2nd quarter right now, but its definitely one of the brightest spots I've pulled out of this season thus far.

Jalen may be in Canada, which I wasnt pleased about, but I think it worked out best for the team, not that I can make a comment like that 2 quarters after the trade. But as far as you can tell for now.


----------



## elias03

im so happy


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> Who looks best beside curry, JYD or AD?
> 
> (because i would say one of them will be starting beside him for a while)


Right now, I'd say JYD.


----------



## Maestro

Man I am enjoying the way we are playing


----------



## truebluefan

bucks 46%. Bulls 41%. We have 21 rebounds, they have 17! 7 of our rebounds is offensive(Blount and JYD 2 each)

JYD has two streals as does Curry. Crawford 3!


----------



## JRose5

Crawford slam!


Damn, I forgot what its like to watch good fun basketball.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Junk Yard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elias03

why do they call him junk yard dog?


----------



## Killuminati

EROB looking pretty good, maybe he can still be that player that we saw in Charlotte


----------



## unBULLievable

WOOF WOOF!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

JYD gets a steal and the bulls run and get the dunk.

Redd comes back and scores on the jumper.

JYD sets a pick and is knocked down. He goes to the line for 2 FTs

39-39


----------



## rlucas4257

reading this thread, i would think we were up 20. so lets not blow a load yet. This team is clearly playing with more attention, but think of all the stimulus this team has had over the past 4 days, we had too. Having said that, i like alot of what i see. Hinrich is playing with great energy, as is JYD. But we need to really improve on this if we are going to get back into it


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sadly, this is our 1st unit against their 2nd unit.


Bah HUM BuG!!


----------



## mgolding

Junk Yard Dogs are tough motha f****s


----------



## Slasher

Can anyone sum up how Antonio, Jerome, and Chris have been playing?


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> EROB looking pretty good, maybe he can still be that player that we saw in Charlotte


I've always believed this if he was in the right system 

He is an asset if healthy and if used right


----------



## DaBullz

It was crawford with the dunk on that fast break.

JYD hits the 1st

40-39

Pippen in for ERob

JYD hits the 2nd

41-39


----------



## Maestro

PROPS for ERob, his best half of the year:yes:


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> reading this thread, i would think we were up 20. so lets not blow a load yet. This team is clearly playing with more attention, but think of all the stimulus this team has had over the past 4 days, we had too. Having said that, i like alot of what i see. Hinrich is playing with great energy, as is JYD. But we need to really improve on this if we are going to get back into it



I agree, although I've been freaking out like we're up 20. :uhoh:  
But its just so much better to watch then before, even if we're only up 2.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> why do they call him junk yard dog?


Cos he's going after the "garbage" stuff. Hustles after every loose ball and rebound. Plus, he gets "garbage" points as well.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> reading this thread, i would think we were up 20. so lets not blow a load yet.


Curry just got a rebound, we should be popping champagne.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford with really good defense. Chased Ford all over the place. But bucks get it, and redd creates and misses. Bulls with Pip at PG. Gill misses a shot off the screen.

Bucks miss and Bulls run. Jamal tries to feed a trailer and the ball is poked out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> reading this thread, i would think we were up 20. so lets not blow a load yet. This team is clearly playing with more attention, but think of all the stimulus this team has had over the past 4 days, we had too. Having said that, i like alot of what i see. Hinrich is playing with great energy, as is JYD. But we need to really improve on this if we are going to get back into it


you're right. 

But remember we lost by 30 to this same team last time we played them. 

Our effort and energy and D is good so far.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, although I've been freaking out like we're up 20. :uhoh:
> But its just so much better to watch then before, even if we're only up 2.


fair enough. i like what i see too. and its hard to not be excited. but lets manage our expectations. all of us have been so severly burned for the last 5 years


----------



## DaBullz

Pip gets it, looks for Curry. Passes to JYD. Back to Pip with the clock running out, and he misses a 3.

Ford misses a long jumper.

Bulls try to run. Pip has it stolen.

Ford misses another long shot and Pip boards.

Bucks timeout.

41-39 still
1:35 left


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry just got a rebound, we should be popping champagne.


:laugh: 

how much 2 and how much 1 has JC played tonight?


----------



## JRose5

We're lucky its Ford getting these open looks and not Redd.
He can't make a jumpshot.


----------



## such sweet thunder

This team looks like the loose half their mojo when Kirk takes a seat.


----------



## unBULLievable

No Bull has taken more than 6 shots..JC needs to get to the line


----------



## truebluefan

bucks are 5-15 this quarter. We are 6-15.


----------



## VincentVega

> This team looks like the loose have their mojo when Kirk takes a seat.


What?


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford has played about 30% at PG and the rest of his time at SG.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What?



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257

prediction time, JYD will have a far greater impact on what we do then Davis or Jefferies


----------



## L.O.B

I am going to pull a Walton, at this point in time I would take JYD straight up over Rose.


----------



## unBULLievable

how's everyone feeling overhere??do you like the team so far????


----------



## JRose5

Another Oop to Curry.

And a foul.


----------



## airety

Very distributed scoring... that's exactly what we need now.

Awesome efforts from E-Rob, Crawford, Hinrich and JYD so far. Curry showing more now...


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are winning this Q 22-12

Curry just got an alley-oop dunk and got fouled. Hinrich with the great pass. Skiles musta drawn that up in the timeout.

Curry made the FT

44-39 Bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> how much 2 and how much 1 has JC played tonight?


He has been playing the one intermitently but I have seen Gill take the ball up more than he has all season. Also it looks like Pip is primary 1 when he was teemed with Craw, same with Hinrich when he is playing with Craw.


----------



## truebluefan

Curry dunk! Wennington about came through my radio! Must have been nice. 

Pippen and Hinrich together. Funk said Pipp is the point guard.


----------



## unBULLievable

CURRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Showtyme

It's self-proclaimed, but well-deserved.

Jerome's hard work and dedication to education and the game of basketball paid off. He was selected as the 26th pick of the Detroit Pistons in the 1996 NBA draft. Although it has taken nearly four years for Jerome to be recognized as a force in the NBA, it did not take long for him to gain the respect of his NBA teammates. Because of his strong work ethic and tenacity, Jerome was nicknamed the "Junk Yard Dog" and his statistics have risen steadily since his rookie season. Junk Yard Dog is currently one of the leading rebounders in the league. 

http://www.dadog.com/ADogsLife/BIO/adogslife-bio2.htm

Nice website. Other interesting facts about JYD:

1. He used to play point guard in high school.
2. He grew 7 inches after high school and became the MVP in Maryland that year in the JUCO game.
3. He graduated from Georgetown (better than mine!) with a degree in Sociology. His success on the basketball court did not cause Jerome to lose focus of his true purpose for being at Georgetown - education. While at Georgetown he was extensively involved in community service, including projects on behalf of the Montgomery County Human Relations Commission. *In his final semester, he earned a 3.1 grade point average and received the Raymond Medley Award for Model Student Athlete.* Jerome graduated from Georgetown with a degree in Sociology in 1996. At least we didn't lose all sense of community appreciation when Marshall and Rose, two notable charity studs, left town. And to know how to study at a school like GU? Something that the "future of our franchise" never really understood He's one of the most complete players we've seen on this team since Hersey Hawkins.

I'm a big JYD fan, and he was the real deal-maker in this trade. I wish we didn't have to take such a hit in our level of guard-play to get him, but it looks like Hinrich, Robinson, and Crawford might be stepping up to the challenge, or at least trying. That's all we can really ask.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What?


I meant half their mojo. sorry.


----------



## rlucas4257

hinrich is doing it all tonight, except hitting the outside shot. and we all know he can do that


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> hinrich is doing it all tonight, except hitting the outside shot. and we all know he can do that


:yes:


----------



## JRose5

Curry puts his own miss back, not too shabby.


Blount coming back on, please don't give it to him on offense, unless its one of his open chipshot jumpers.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> It's self-proclaimed, but well-deserved.
> 
> Jerome's hard work and dedication to education and the game of basketball paid off. He was selected as the 26th pick of the Detroit Pistons in the 1996 NBA draft. Although it has taken nearly four years for Jerome to be recognized as a force in the NBA, it did not take long for him to gain the respect of his NBA teammates. Because of his strong work ethic and tenacity, Jerome was nicknamed the "Junk Yard Dog" and his statistics have risen steadily since his rookie season. Junk Yard Dog is currently one of the leading rebounders in the league.
> 
> http://www.dadog.com/ADogsLife/BIO/adogslife-bio2.htm
> 
> Nice website. Other interesting facts about JYD:
> 
> 1. He used to play point guard in high school.
> 2. He grew 7 inches after high school and became the MVP in Maryland that year in the JUCO game.
> 3. He graduated from Georgetown (better than mine!) with a degree in Sociology. His success on the basketball court did not cause Jerome to lose focus of his true purpose for being at Georgetown - education. While at Georgetown he was extensively involved in community service, including projects on behalf of the Montgomery County Human Relations Commission. *In his final semester, he earned a 3.1 grade point average and received the Raymond Medley Award for Model Student Athlete.* Jerome graduated from Georgetown with a degree in Sociology in 1996. At least we didn't lose all sense of community appreciation when Marshall and Rose, two notable charity studs, left town. And to know how to study at a school like GU? Something that the "future of our franchise" never really understood He's one of the most complete players we've seen on this team since Hersey Hawkins.
> 
> I'm a big JYD fan, and he was the real deal-maker in this trade. I wish we didn't have to take such a hit in our level of guard-play to get him, but it looks like Hinrich, Robinson, and Crawford might be stepping up to the challenge, or at least trying. That's all we can really ask.


Arent you supposed to be outlining?


----------



## unBULLievable

Noooooo..don't put Blount in....


----------



## L.O.B

Fizer better start working in practice because his clean slate ain't getting him any run


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Curry puts his own miss back, not too shabby.
> 
> 
> Blount coming back on, please don't give it to him on offense, unless its one of his open chipshot jumpers.


why god why is that scrub coming in


----------



## VincentVega

I'm seriously impressed with JYD's resume.

New fan right here.


----------



## JRose5

Crawford at the buzzer!!!


----------



## Maestro

Crawford at the buzzer:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford!!!! 49-43!!


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal is playing good D on Ford again. Ford can't make use of the pick well.

Santiago misses a short hook shot and Pip is called for the foul (his 3rd) going for the board. 

Pip is out, Davis is in.

It's now a 3 pt game

44-41
:50 left

Bulls get it inside to Curry, he misses the soft shot but follows for the bucket.

46-41

Bucks lob too high for Mason to handle. But Smith is fouled as the ball goes off the backboard.

He hits the 1st FT
46-42
He hits the 2nd
46-43

Curry out, Blount in.

Hinrich feeds davis and he missed. Screen/roll.

Bucks hold for the last shot.

Ford gets off a runner in the lane. Misses.

Crawford brings it up to just behind the 3pt arc and hits with :1 on the game clock.

49-43 at half


----------



## unBULLievable

JAMAL BUZZER BEATER!!!!!!!!!


THIS IS CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I'm seriously impressed with JYD's resume.
> 
> New fan right here.


I knew what JYD could do. In Detroit and Toronto both. The guy can play!! 

If Marshall had to go, I wanted JYD in the deal.


----------



## VincentVega

HELL YEAH.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow.. Go team.. Nice defense that quarter.. 16 pts that quarter allowed.. I'll take it..


----------



## futuristxen

Crawford seems to have a knack for knocking down last second threes. Someone should make a note of that.


----------



## DaBullz

Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
E. Robinson 13 3-4 0-0 3-4 1 4 2 1 0 0 2 9 
C. Blount 9 0-5 0-0 0-0 2 5 1 0 0 0 0 0 
E. Curry 17 5-9 0-0 3-3 1 4 0 1 2 1 2 13 
J. Crawford 18 4-7 1-2 0-0 0 1 4 2 3 1 1 9 
K. Gill 16 0-3 0-0 0-0 0 3 0 0 0 0 2 0 
S. Pippen 11 2-3 0-1 0-0 0 4 2 1 0 0 3 4 
A. Davis 8 1-2 0-0 1-2 0 2 1 1 0 0 1 3 
K. Hinrich 13 1-5 0-1 0-0 1 1 3 0 0 0 2 2 
L. Johnson 4 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 2 0 0 1 2 
J. Williams 11 1-2 0-0 5-5 2 2 1 1 3 0 1 7 

Totals 120 18-42 1-4 12-14 8 27 14 9 8 2 15 49 
Percentages: .429 .250 .857 Team Rebounds: 2


----------



## Laid-Backness06

Hey Showtyme, 

Where do you go to law school?


----------



## VincentVega

> I knew what JYD could do. In Detroit and Toronto both. The guy can play!!


Not only that, but off the court too.

Wonder if Skiles starts the second half the way he started the game, or if he tweaks it with the unit that played best.


----------



## RSP83

Jamal is a buzzer beater specialist... now I understand why last week I saw a thread comparing Jamal to Reggie. But, it's still a long way for Jamal to become a feared shooter like Reggie.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

How come E-Rob didn't play much in the 2nd qtr? I hope Skiles doesn't become like some coaches...sitting a hot player for too long and that cools him off...


----------



## DaBullz

Milwaukee is 12-19 FT and shooting .400 FG%
We're 12-14 FT and shooting .429 FG% (with 42-35 FGA advantage)

Led by Blount with 5 reb, we're outrebounding them 27-19


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Crawford seems to have a knack for knocking down last second threes. Someone should make a note of that.


Note taken,  He's oddly very consistent with that shot, crazy isnt it?


----------



## VincentVega

Reggie Miller did A LOT more than hit buzzer beaters.


----------



## VincentVega

..........like talk monumental loads of trash.


----------



## rlucas4257

im closing my eyes and picturing Chandler, Hinrich and JYD in all at the same time. Warm Fuzzies


----------



## L.O.B

Boy I really miss Cartwright's substitution patterns. I can't look at the clock anymore and know a substitution is coming


----------



## VincentVega

Anyone rather have Ford over Hinrich? Serious question.


----------



## RSP83

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Reggie Miller did A LOT more than hit buzzer beaters.


I know... it's just one thing that Reggie does regularly in his prime.


----------



## truebluefan

Curry 13 
Crawford 9, Robinson 9. 


27-rebounds to 19. Bulls lead. We were getting outrebounded every game before this one. 

We have 8 steals! 

Crawford and JYD 7(JYD did it in just, 11 minutes!), curry 2! 

Curry, pippen and e-rob 4 rebounds each. 

Craford 4 assists and hinrich 3. 

Bulls bench 18 pts to Bucks 7. 

43 pts allowed, is this the first time all year we have allowed just 43 pts in a half?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Users Browsing Forum: (Jemel Irief, Maestro, johnston797, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, Shadows, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Showtyme, krob, jsong, DaBullz, Mikedc, mgolding, davidR, Killuminati, ez8o5, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, airety, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, dmase_24, badfish, numlock, chibullsfan4life, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, derzo, Scinos, FrancisFan3, FanOfAll8472, Fil, bpm183, lou4gehrig, itso, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, elias03, C Blizzy, brian34cook)

 Wow lots right now


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only that, but off the court too.
> 
> Wonder if Skiles starts the second half the way he started the game, or if he tweaks it with the unit that played best.


Interesting that Skiles is basically playing a 9 man rotation 

Just what is needed with the right addition of the energy guys into the rotation 

This team is going to win a loy of games initially under Skiles just based on pure adrenalin


----------



## C Blizzy

*NOW THAT'S ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## lou4gehrig

Just some observations:

Skiles in love with JYD (do you blame him?) 

Curry and Chandler will be dominant in this offense. Its very simplified for them. With JYD and Davis rebounding, C and C and wreck havoc. :twave: 

Rose...
:mrt:


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> im closing my eyes and picturing Chandler, Hinrich and JYD in all at the same time. Warm Fuzzies


give it two to 4 weeks and we should see just that.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls have just 2 blocks, but the bucks are settling for jumpers.

They're also going at Jamal, though TJ Ford can't buy a bucket (0-7).

Redd is just 4-10.


----------



## VincentVega

Maybe Kirk's pumped up his alma mater is #1 in the country and if he gets home in time he can catch most of their game on ESPN tonight.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Anyone rather have Ford over Hinrich? Serious question.


It wouldn't be if you were watching this game.


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> prediction time, JYD will have a far greater impact on what we do then Davis or Jefferies


Lets not go out on a limb or anything...


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting that Skiles is basically playing a 9 man rotation
> 
> Just what is needed with the right addition of the energy guys into the rotation
> 
> This team is going to win a loy of games initially under Skiles just based on pure adrenalin


i am happy, but like i said, with all the stimulation this club has gotten over the last 5 days, we had to come out on fire. think back to BC taking over, or the ROse trade, and then times that by 2. we are better off. But I think it will be wiser to judge the trade or Skiles in 15 games.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Anyone rather have Ford over Hinrich? Serious question.



They're pretty close, but I still like Hinrich.
Of course, I've been a fan of Kirk's since his freshman year, and also hated Texas, so I'm biased.

TJ's quicker, but I like Kirk's intangibles better.
And he's a better shooter, albeit neither have shown that tonight.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Anyone rather have Ford over Hinrich? Serious question.


It really depends on the system we run. If we kept the triangle, I would prefer Hinrich...but since we're running the break now, Ford. I've been a huge Ford fan since his college years, and yeah Hinrich is more complete with is 3 pt shot and his size, but Ford is an energizer and someone who, IMO, would make a bigger impact to a team than Hinrich.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (Jemel Irief, Maestro, johnston797, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, Shadows, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Showtyme, krob, jsong, DaBullz, Mikedc, mgolding, davidR, Killuminati, ez8o5, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, airety, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, dmase_24, badfish, numlock, chibullsfan4life, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, derzo, Scinos, FrancisFan3, FanOfAll8472, Fil, bpm183, lou4gehrig, itso, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, elias03, C Blizzy, brian34cook)
> 
> Wow lots right now


Actually its about twice that many! You aren't seeing invisible posters!! I can't believe the posters viewing this thread.


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i am happy, but like i said, with all the stimulation this club has gotten over the last 5 days, we had to come out on fire. think back to BC taking over, or the ROse trade, and then times that by 2. we are better off. But I think it will be wiser to judge the trade or Skiles in 15 games.


Agree

And good point about Bill when he took over 

The first 3 or 4 games we came out and kicked butt just based on pure adrenalin


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> i am happy, but like i said, with all the stimulation this club has gotten over the last 5 days, we had to come out on fire. think back to BC taking over, or the ROse trade, and then times that by 2. we are better off. But I think it will be wiser to judge the trade or Skiles in 15 games.


Of course! Remember we went 4-2 in our first 6 games after the Rose trade.


----------



## VincentVega

Maybe it's just me, but if a team runs the break I would take Hinrich 10 times out of 10. Other systems I would take Ford though.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be if you were watching this game.


No offense, but that's probably the worst statement I've read in this whole thread. Have you heard of bad games? Or flashes in the pan? Not saying that Hinrich or Ford are either, but bottom line is that you can't base who you'd take in one game...


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course! Remember we went 4-2 in our first 6 games after the Rose trade.



Bah, its all true, but I'd rather just think we're actually better now cause of the trade, and that it'll be a long-term effect.
It makes me feel better.


----------



## transplant

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting that Skiles is basically playing a 9 man rotation
> 
> Just what is needed with the right addition of the energy guys into the rotation
> 
> This team is going to win a loy of games initially under Skiles just based on pure adrenalin


Agree. They also might win a few more once Skiles actually gets to put in an offense.


----------



## unBULLievable

This game is not over..We must continue with the same attitude and pressure...get to the line more and play team basketball...

COMMON!!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega

I thought Marcus Haislip was going to make a splash this year..........


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Maybe it's just me, but if a team runs the break I would take Hinrich 10 times out of 10. Other systems I would take Ford though.


Huh? Ford's specialty is his quickness and his natural pg abilities, so why not utilize those in a fast break system?


----------



## JRose5

Prediction time, before the half starts, do we keep up the energy, or pull the oft-seen third quarter power outage.


----------



## DaBullz

My 1st half observations.

Crawford was a different player. Skiles must have told him to stand 1 ft from the guy he's guarding instead of 10 ft and he listened. His defense looks quite good tonight.

Hinrich contributed a ton to the game, though it isn't in the stat sheet.

JYD is WAY better than Chandler.

I see nothing in AD to be excited about.

Pippen is 2-4 with 4 rebounds and 2 assists in limited minutes.

Same old Curry. Soft shots mostly and he got stripped next to the basket by Ford.

Gill is almost invisible this game. He's been our best player, overall, this year.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> No offense, but that's probably the worst statement I've read in this whole thread. Have you heard of bad games? Or flashes in the pan? Not saying that Hinrich or Ford are either, but bottom line is that you can't base who you'd take in one game...


Yeah it was hyperbole, but still...you can see the skill gap. I really enjoy watching TJ play but its going to be a process. Unless your Lebron you can't learn how to shoot in a month, let alone D/finishing etc.


----------



## C Blizzy

Hinrich is more agressive than I've seen him all year. His agressiveness is creating opportunities for his teammates.

And everyone seems to love playing with JYD!! How many of you noticed him body bumping the starters when they were announced?

I love what this guy brings us so much I just might have to reconsider my sexual orientation!!! :makeout: :kiss: :buddies:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My 1st half observations.
> 
> Crawford was a different player. Skiles must have told him to stand 1 ft from the guy he's guarding instead of 10 ft and he listened. His defense looks quite good tonight.
> 
> Hinrich contributed a ton to the game, though it isn't in the stat sheet.
> 
> JYD is WAY better than Chandler.
> 
> I see nothing in AD to be excited about.
> 
> Pippen is 2-4 with 4 rebounds and 2 assists in limited minutes.
> 
> Same old Curry. Soft shots mostly and he got stripped next to the basket by Ford.
> 
> Gill is almost invisible this game. He's been our best player, overall, this year.


Pip is 2-3. Typo


----------



## Machinehead

Prediction :

Curry and Crawford will end up with 20 + points tonight and ERob with around 16 

In a thread I wrote a couple of days ago I had pinpointed this output from these 3 ( with the support coming from Fizer ) that would form the nucleus of our offensive output for those that were concerned what we were losing with Rose and Marshall

I also wrote that that we have to be playing a pace of 75 to 80 shot opportunties ( we are on target for that this game ) and we had to be pulling down 45 to 50 boards a contest ( we are on target for that this game ) and that we also had to be handing out 22 assists with turnovers kept to no more than 15 ( we are on target for that this game too )

This are the crucial key performance indicators and if our defenders can isolate and deny the weak link like we have to Ford in the first half .. I seriously think the Bulls cab become the big turnaround story of the season

You just got to believe

Pray with me people 

:yes:


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I thought Marcus Haislip was going to make a splash this year..........


He has yet to develop a game or bulk up to play the 4...and the Bucks are pretty deep at 3...with Thomas, Kukoc, and some Mason. Maybe Porter doesnt like him as well...


----------



## Maestro

man this game is something else. I'm roasting sausage and making lasagna tonight and I swear I'm gonna burn everything because I keep running back to the computer:laugh:  :grinning:


----------



## transplant

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Prediction time, before the half starts, do we keep up the energy, or pull the oft-seen third quarter power outage.


Energy won't be a problem. More concerned with cold shooting. If anyone goes into a brownout, Skiles won't wait long with the hook.


----------



## unBULLievable

we are doing ok assuming that JYD and Davis haven't had a practice yet


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> Hinrich is more agressive than I've seen him all year. His agressiveness is creating opportunities for his teammates.
> 
> And everyone seems to love playing with JYD!! How many of you noticed him body bumping the starters when they were announced?
> 
> I love what this guy brings us so much I just might have to reconsider my sexual orientation!!! :makeout: :kiss: :buddies:


haha

prediction #2 from me. Marcus Fizer is as good as gone. He doesnt fit in at all. i dont care if he is sick, he will be traded by Xmas day


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My 1st half observations.
> 
> Crawford was a different player. Skiles must have told him to stand 1 ft from the guy he's guarding instead of 10 ft and he listened. His defense looks quite good tonight.
> 
> Hinrich contributed a ton to the game, though it isn't in the stat sheet.
> 
> JYD is WAY better than Chandler.
> 
> I see nothing in AD to be excited about.
> 
> Pippen is 2-4 with 4 rebounds and 2 assists in limited minutes.
> 
> Same old Curry. Soft shots mostly and he got stripped next to the basket by Ford.
> 
> Gill is almost invisible this game. He's been our best player, overall, this year.


Interesting comments. But as we all know, with good teams different guys can step up on different nights!


----------



## unBULLievable

how is the crowd at the United Center reacting?????


----------



## such sweet thunder

Man, thats a sick pass by Jamal.


----------



## badfish

Anybody notice that the last second shot by Crawford was made possible by the rebound tip out by Davis.

JYD and Davis bring defensive know-how and energy. That is what were seeing.

Understanding help defense, screen and role defense and rebound positioning is what these guys is what these guys posess. Christ, they haven't even had a practice yet.

Also, don't you love the way JYD is interacting with his teammates. Always going over a slapping peoples hand and keeping the energy up.


----------



## DaBullz

Bucks start the half with it. They go to Smith right away (he's 4-5 so far). Smith misses. Jamal gets the bucket. 

Bulls fast break (a lot this game) and Curry misses a layup from 1 ft. He's fouled.

He makes both fts

51-43

Santiago gets it and goes around Curry and goes for the reverse dunk, but he's fouled.

He makes the 1st FT
51-44
Misse dthe 2nd
blount boards


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah it was hyperbole, but still...you can see the skill gap. I really enjoy watching TJ play but its going to be a process. Unless your Lebron you can't learn how to shoot in a month, let alone D/finishing etc.


You should see Ford in other games. He's like a smaller but, yes, faster, Kidd (a bit less experienced). He's got the playmaking skills and just about all the instincts of a natural PG.

I don't mean to reply just to support Ford...but I haven't found anything else to say about the game now that it's at the half...whoops...man need to start paying more attention to Sportsline.com not to other windows

DaBullz, how is JYD MUCH better than Tyson?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Prediction :
> 
> Curry and Crawford will end up with 20 + points tonight and ERob with around 16
> 
> In a thread I wrote a couple of days ago I had pinpointed this output from these 3 ( with the support coming from Fizer ) that would form the nucleus of our offensive output for those that were concerned what we were losing with Rose and Marshall
> 
> I also wrote that that we have to be playing a pace of 75 to 80 shot opportunties ( we are on target for that this game ) and we had to be pulling down 45 to 50 boards a contest ( we are on target for that this game ) and that we also had to be handing out 22 assists with turnovers kept to no more than 15 ( we are on target for that this game too )
> 
> This are the crucial key performance indicators and if our defenders can isolate and deny the weak link like we have to Ford in the first half .. I seriously think the Bulls cab become the big turnaround story of the season
> 
> You just got to believe
> 
> Pray with me people
> 
> :yes:


I believe brother Fj!!


----------



## JRose5

Curry's gotta keep that ball off the ground, and around his chest or higher.

:sour:


----------



## VincentVega

> Huh? Ford's specialty is his quickness and his natural pg abilities, so why not utilize those in a fast break system?


Because, in my opinion, Kirk Hinrich was the best transition guard in the country the last two years. Simple as that, and I'm not being biased (I watch A LOT of college basketball). Part of this is due to Hinrich being (in my opinion) the fastest baseline-to-baseline guard as well as his size advantage and finishing ability (which he needs to work on now in the pros). Hinrich did in fact beat Ford's times in agility tests and 3/4 court sprints at the predraft camps, so I know I'm not seeing illusions.

Don't get me wrong, though. I love Ford's game and believe he's a hellaciously great talent, and if he ever develops his shot he could very well escalate to superstar status. I love his composure, vision and instincts. Just some guys I feel are better for various reasons, and vice-versa.


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford at PG.

Bulls get it to the right corner. Ball goes in to Curry. he puts it on the floor. Steal.


----------



## Showtyme

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Arent you supposed to be outlining?


:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh: 

What about YOU? Hahaha....

Glannon is a superhero for Civ Pro.

Forget outlining; it's a waste of time. I have some past student outlines and a few Gilbert's... those are good enough for the open book exams. For the closed book ones, outlining is a waste of time; there's faster ways to absorb knowledge. People get obsessed with the task of outlining that they make it an ends, rather than a means.

I WAS outlining in Property but it was freaking taking forever. I put it down after Leaseholds and suddenly I had a lot more time on my hands.

Thus, here I am. I only wish I could get a glimpse of this game... it sounds like it's amazing. Competitive against a team that is a serious surprise this season. Redd, Mason, and Ford make for some really developed young players. Their turnaround from losing their three best players resembles the turnaround in Indy a few years ago.


----------



## unBULLievable

Eddy sometimes is careless....


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> My 1st half observations.
> 
> 
> Same old Curry. Soft shots mostly and he got stripped next to the basket by Ford.


It's amazing though...one minute into the 3rd quarter and he's got 15 points and 5 boards. Its a start!!


----------



## unBULLievable

Gill&Blount have broken the rims tonight...enough with it guys...:upset:


----------



## futuristxen

I would take ford. Just because he reminds me of a cross between Allen Iverson and Jason Kidd.(Kind of what would happen if you made Iverson rebound like Kidd, and pass everytime he was going to shoot). I think Ford has the second best vision of any PG in this year's draft--which is pretty good when number 1 is Lebron James, who at times may be the best passer in the league(or one notch below Jason Kidd).

For some reason, Hinrich seems more raw than Ford right now. Which is strange, and shouldn't be.


----------



## JRose5

Blount gives up an offensive board and a layup.

Yech, some nights he can produce, but I'm not seeing it tonight. Put in JYD again.


----------



## Maestro

Crawford a 3


----------



## DaBullz

Gill called for the foul.

Redd make both FTs

Gill misses a long jumper.

Bucks get it inside to Santiago. he misses. Smith boards and puts it back.

Jamal drives to the bucket and misses the layup.

Ball goes out of bounds to the Bulls.

Jamal gets an open 3 and hits.

54-48


----------



## unBULLievable

my god..corie


----------



## L.O.B

Blount misses another bunny after a sweet pass from Jamal but Jamal makes up for it w/ a 3 pointer. 

BTW Marcus Fizer is a daddy.


----------



## truebluefan

blount 0-6.


----------



## unBULLievable

blount better cool down


----------



## DaBullz

Now that JYD and AD are out, the Bucks are punking us inside.

Another offensive board and putback.

54-50

ERob misses ajumper. Bucks ball.


----------



## Mattsanity

Can anyone PLEASE post some JYD and AD's photos of tonight's game?


----------



## DaBullz

Gill called for his 4th foul.

Hinrich in.

Crawford guarding redd.

Ford goes around Hinrich and misses the layup. Hinrich doesn't go after him. He gets his own rebound and they turn it over.

Hinrich at PG
To Jamal on the right, to Blount from 17 ft, missed.


----------



## JRose5

Blount from 17?
I dont condone that.


----------



## L.O.B

Get Blount the hell out of there. Is Skiles making up for his bad in Phoenix?


----------



## elias03

why the hell is blount in please he must get the **** out


----------



## JRose5

Couple ugly minutes here, some bad shots and passes.


----------



## DaBullz

Bucks miss, Jamal boards.

ERob on the run lobs it to Curry next to the bucket. Goes through his hands.

Redd just sort on a 3.

Long pass to Jamal. Bad shot. Missed the three. The crowd booed him.

54-50

Lob pass to mason for the dunk.

54-52

Skiles calls timeout.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> Anybody notice that the last second shot by Crawford was made possible by the rebound tip out by Davis.
> 
> JYD and Davis bring defensive know-how and energy. That is what were seeing.
> 
> Understanding help defense, screen and role defense and rebound positioning is what these guys is what these guys posess. Christ, they haven't even had a practice yet.
> 
> Also, don't you love the way JYD is interacting with his teammates. Always going over a slapping peoples hand and keeping the energy up.


Nice obersvations badfish... those little chemistry things are hard to pick up on tv but they can make such a difference in what's going on on the court. :yes:


----------



## L.O.B

That shot by Jamal w/ every other Bulls player trailing was freekin dumb.


----------



## unBULLievable

You can tll that we miss a pure shooter..Jamal by himself is not gonna get it done...


----------



## DaBullz

Blount has been an OK shooter this year. Tonight, not so.

he does have 6 rebounds in 13 minutes.

he's trying to make up for the lost offense of Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 1-7! Bucks 3-9.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich at PG.

They get it inside to Curry. He's fouled by Santiago before he can make a move.

Bulls ball OB.


----------



## rlucas4257

am i the only one who thinks Blount is playing because of something that happened 4 or 5 years ago in phoenix?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls brought in Davis for Blount.

Davis gets it in the high post. Feeds Curry, and he's fouled.

Misses the 1st, hits the 2nd FT

55-52
7:12 left


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich at PG.
> 
> They get it inside to Curry. He's fouled by Santiago before he can make a move.
> 
> Bulls ball OB.


The new offense (or just the new approach?) seems to get Eddy a lot more natural looks.


----------



## JRose5

Damn, Crawford burned badly.


----------



## DaBullz

Redd just got it on the left baseline. Went around Crawford for the dunk and was fouled.

He missed the FT, but the Bulls lead is now 1 at 55-44


----------



## unBULLievable

here we go again:upset:


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> am i the only one who thinks Blount is playing because of something that happened 4 or 5 years ago in phoenix?


Or because Fizer is the first inhabitant of the Skiles doghouse?

AD is in for Blount now


----------



## JRose5

Come on, this has been an ugly third.

JYD coming in though.


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> am i the only one who thinks Blount is playing because of something that happened 4 or 5 years ago in phoenix?


see above


----------



## Maestro

JYD coming in for energy soon


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich misses a 3. Bucks board. They go downcourt and ERob with a terriv=fic steal.

Bulls go long pass to Hinrich. He sees 2 on 4 and stops to set up the offense.

Davis gets it in the lane and has it stolen.

Redd gets it and hits the jumper to take the lead.

56-55


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford drives to the left side of the lane. Bounce pass to AD who goes in for the left handed layup and misses.

AD gets the block on Redd at the other end, but it goes out of bounds.

Redd gets the ball on the inbounds and hits the J.

58-55 Bucks


----------



## DaBullz

Crawford gets a pick from Curry and goes in for the layup and misses. The ball is tipped in. They credit Crawford, but it may have been a bucks' player.

Santiago hits a 19 ft jumper from the left side.

Curry is called for an aoffensive foul trying to get position.

60-57

Strickland drove to the left side FT line and hit

62-57, bulls down 5


----------



## unBULLievable

why?????

the Bulls are playing 2 on 5 on the offensive side..

Blount &Gill are pathetic at their shooting


----------



## DaBullz

AD gets thepass a tthe FT line in traffic. Makes some room and hits the jumper

Bucks miss and get the offensive board. Smit hits the jumper

64-59

Santiago fouls urry at the Bulls end.

64-59 2:54
tiemout


----------



## JRose5

Offense has looked terrible in this quarter.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> why?????
> 
> the Bulls are playing 2 on 5 on the offensive side..
> 
> Blount &Gill are pathetic at their shooting


Gill and Blount haven't been in the game for some time now.


----------



## VincentVega

cut this lead.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Users Browsing Forum: (Jemel Irief, Maestro, johnston797, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, Shadows, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Showtyme, krob, jsong, DaBullz, Mikedc, mgolding, davidR, Killuminati, ez8o5, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, airety, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, dmase_24, badfish, numlock, chibullsfan4life, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, derzo, Scinos, FrancisFan3, FanOfAll8472, Fil, bpm183, lou4gehrig, itso, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, elias03, C Blizzy, brian34cook)
> 
> Wow lots right now


....and *Wynn!*


----------



## truebluefan

2:54 64-59 Bucks.

Bulls are 3-13 this quarter. 

Bucks are 9-17.


----------



## DaBullz

re: blount

I think he's in because Chandler is out. Blount had practice time with Skiles.

I wouldn't read any more into it than that.


----------



## giusd

Why is skiles playing JC, hinrich, and johnson together? I mean you need a vet out there to settle things down.

david


----------



## unBULLievable

Bulls 3-13 at the quarter

Those 3rd quarters nightmares keep chasing us:no:


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, rlucas4257, Wynn*, hoops*, Damian Necronamous, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, Showtyme, krob, MichaelOFAZ*, jsong, Mikedc, curry_52*, macro6*, darlets, ryzmah, ez8o5, rosenthall*, Darius Miles Davis, rawse, Coachking, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, E L D R U H M A I, Spartacus Triumvirate*, numlock, HELLHAMMER, giusd, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, Scinos, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, MJG, Fil, bpm183, animalthug, Sith, ShakeTiller, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, C Blizzy, SoCalBulls, DaBullz)


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> re: blount
> 
> I think he's in because Chandler is out. Blount had practice time with Skiles.
> 
> I wouldn't read any more into it than that.


give that man a cigar, right on the money DaBullz


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> re: blount
> 
> I think he's in because Chandler is out. Blount had practice time with Skiles.
> 
> I wouldn't read any more into it than that.


Well then I can't wait until A Davis and JYD get some practice time


----------



## unBULLievable

ok..how many FT's are the refs willing to give to Milwuakee???

50???


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Win or lose, I am liking what I am seeing in the new look Bulls right now. In my fictious letter (post) to Coach Skiles, I suggested that the Bulls focus on four key areas; Defense, Rebounding, Passing, and Off-the-Ball Moment. Win or lose, I've seen marked improvements in all four of these areas. Which reaffirms my belief that Cartright was very bad coach. It's gonna take awhile before I am convinced that picking up AD and his overpriced contract was worth it. However, Davis does some of the little things that can help a team win (e.g. setting picks).


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal crawford just hit a long 3 after a scren by davis sent Ford to the floor.

JYD is in and committed the foul.

Strickland to the line.

Hits the 1st
65-62
he's 3-4 FG
hits the 2nd
66-62

(It ain't the bulls offense, but the defense that's hurt them this Q).

Crawford misses a long 3 from the left corner.

Bucks called for backcourt violation on a backwards pass on the fast break. Replay shows it was a bad call.

Crawford at PG.

He gets it to hinrich, back to craw, he finds a screen and gets off a 2 and hits.

66-64

Redd just went around JYD and missed the short one hander. But he gets the board and goes back to strickland for the 3.

69-63

Davis takes a long shot and misses. Out of his range.

Bucks misse at their end.

Davis gets it inside and has his dunk blocked.


----------



## Maestro

Jamal to AD


----------



## curry_52

We got the JYD, AD and more, but this team miss Tyson Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz

Davis just hit a jumper.

69-66

JYD on Redd. Redd gets off the shot but it's no good. Bulls board.

Crawford holds for the last shot.

He shakes Ford and hits a tough fadeaway from 18 ft on the left side.

69-68 after Q3


----------



## DaBullz

Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
E. Robinson 20 3-5 0-0 3-4 1 5 2 1 1 0 2 9 
C. Blount 14 0-7 0-0 0-0 2 6 1 0 0 0 2 0 
E. Curry 29 5-9 0-0 6-7 1 4 0 4 2 1 3 16 
J. Crawford 30 9-17 3-5 0-0 1 5 5 2 3 1 2 21 
K. Gill 19 0-4 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 0 0 4 0 
S. Pippen 11 2-3 0-1 0-0 0 4 2 1 0 0 3 4 
A. Davis 15 3-7 0-0 1-2 0 3 1 2 0 1 1 7 
K. Hinrich 22 1-6 0-2 0-0 1 1 5 0 1 1 2 2 
L. Johnson 4 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 2 0 0 1 2 
J. Williams 16 1-2 0-0 5-5 2 3 1 1 3 0 2 7 

Totals 180 25-62 3-8 15-18 10 36 18 13 10 4 22 68 
Percentages: .403 .375 .833 Team Rebounds: 5


----------



## truebluefan

69-68 after jamals bucket. Funk and Bill said Scott did not like that shot. I imagine because it was too early?


----------



## Killuminati

Damn Gamecast, I wish this game was on tv where I live, sounds like a good one.

I wanna see our new Bulls. Oh well have to wait till Saturday


----------



## unBULLievable

Bulls down by 1 

Bucks 69-Bulls 68 


We've got to win this one!!!!

CMMON....COMMON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Line Score:

Bucks 27-16-26 = 69
Bulls 19-30-19 = 68


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford 21, Curry 16. 

Both teams 13 t/o


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 69-68 after jamals bucket. Funk and Bill said Scott did not like that shot. I imagine because it was too early?


I didn't see a problem with the shot.

Maybe he had someone open to pass to that I didn't see.


----------



## Maestro

who is the 3 in this line up?


----------



## VincentVega

Crawford 21 pts., Hinrich 5 assists/0 turnovers.


----------



## SoCalBulls

They win the first and third quarter we win the second and fourth.I Like our chances! Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan

JYD 
Hirich
Blount 
AD 
Crawford start the 4th.


----------



## unBULLievable

No not Blount again......


----------



## DaBullz

Davis inside to Curry, he loses the ball, but Hinrich is quick to get it back. They go to Hinrich on the wing and he misses from about 17 ft.

Bucks miss and Bulls bring it up.

Crawford at PG.

Over to hinrich on the wing. he drives and goes to the hoop and is fouled.

He makes the 1st FT
He makes the 2nd


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> JYD
> Hirich
> Blount
> AD
> Crawford start the 4th.


Blount or JYD the 3?


----------



## L.O.B

I love JYD


----------



## MikeDC

There's our perimeter defender :yes:


----------



## DaBullz

JYD with a great steal, goes to the floor for it. Kicks it out and Bulls get it to Crawford for the dunk.

Redd misses a running bank shot.

Bulls run, Crawford from half court hits JYD for the dunk.

74-69 bulls!


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate

Anybody notice that Jalen Rose is still in the "History in the Making" commercial? Maybe Bulls marketing ought to get on that. You know, we're gonna be making history without Jalen now.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

It is on TV, I am watching it now. It's a very competitive game. The Bulls are playing with a lot of energy and confidence. Sufficating D, JYD is playing AWESOME.


----------



## truebluefan

Great hustle By JYD Bulls lead!!


----------



## Chicago N VA

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS 


JUNK-YARD-DOG - Enough Said!!!


----------



## Maestro

JYD and Crawford. a love affair on the last 2 plays


----------



## VincentVega

Thank goodness Jamal's hitting his shots.


----------



## unBULLievable

WOOF WOOF!!!!!! 


In less than a minute 2 points 1 steal and a pass to JC for the dunk!!!!


----------



## truebluefan

:clap: 

Neil Funk: "Thank You Jerome Williams"


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thank goodness for JYD tonight :grinning:


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Blount or JYD the 3?


probably JYD for his perimeter D.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Who let to Dog Out? Woof Woof. Exciting times for the Bulls.


----------



## BSchmaranz

JYD is a damn stud, why didn't anyone ever give him any credit? One hell of a defender.


----------



## DaBullz

Haislip gets a dunk on the inbounds play.

Hinrich at PG. Goes inside to AD
He moves across the lane and hits a lefty hook

76-71


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

AD has one ugly game! He made it though.


----------



## DaBullz

Damon Jones misses a shot from the left wing.

Bulls with quick passing, get it inside to JYD for the dunk. Assist crawford.

Bucks miss, JYD boards. Hinrich at PG

Ball goes to Jamal on the left wing. he misses the 3.

AD called for the foul on the rebound.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Crawford with the drive and assist to JYD for the dunk. Crawford barely misses the three off of the JYD assist.


----------



## DaBullz

Timeout bucks

78-71


----------



## DaBullz

AD with the block

Bulls go fast break

Jamal dishes to JYD for the dunk again.

80-71

Offensive foul on the Bucks

Bulls with 20 Fast break points


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Block AD, Crawford out on the break ...feed to JYD, lay up!


----------



## truebluefan

Gotta love what JYD is doing!!


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> probably JYD for his perimeter D.


I think we're going to be able to see quite a bit of that. With guys who can score at the 1 and 2 (Jamal and Kirk) and an attacking offense, his lack of an outside shot will be less of a liability than we might think. I wouldn't want him there full time, but part time he'll be fine.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich hits a high bank shot from the lane and is fouled (but they didn't call it).

82-71

AD called for the foul

Bulls with Blount, JYD, AD up front

Hinrich and Jamal in the back court.

Jamal called for the foul


----------



## Chicago N VA

The refs are not giving Hinrich any respect whatsoever!!


----------



## VincentVega

Welcome, revamped Jamal Crawford!


----------



## Maestro

Bucks don't know who to guard


----------



## DaBullz

Mason is stoppped by JYD and misses the shot.

AD hits for the Bulls.

Joe Smith hits with Blount in his face

84-73

That was the Bucks' 2nd hoop of the quarter

AD misses from about 18 ft.

Redd misses a turnarund jumper

AD boards.

Bulls timeout

84-73
6:07 left


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we're going to be able to see quite a bit of that. With guys who can score at the 1 and 2 (Jamal and Kirk) and an attacking offense, his lack of an outside shot will be less of a liability than we might think. I wouldn't want him there full time, but part time he'll be fine.


It also helps if he's playing with a 4 who can hit medium range jump shot, as AD appears able to do.


----------



## VincentVega

Hinrich -- 7 dimes, 0 turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls are rolling.


----------



## RoyWilliams

How is Curry doin tonite?


----------



## DaBullz

Nobody has game film on this bulls team to study...

The defense looks terrific. Why? Curry's on the bench.


----------



## Bulls96

DaBullz,

I am not sure , why we are paying you so much money ? 
Can you put more info on the post !

Thank you men:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls are rolling.


I'm lovin it.. Hold on guys!!!


----------



## giusd

Great time out by skiles. Stop the game and give his young team a chance to collect themselfs. If JC ever learns to play D at sg as well as he is scoring from SG look out. One last thing, Jalan fingrose who. Willams and davis are hugh.

david


----------



## VincentVega

From his statline, TJ Ford is having a pretty bad game. Off night, good defense, or both?


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

JYD is the king.

You guys will adore him... he's the epitome of a "team player".

He'll be a fan favourite in NO time.

Though I don't think he's a super ball player, he's still a guy that I'd take on my team anyday.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Marshall and Rose were too soft anyway. It is so great to have JYD and Davis. This is just what the doctor ordered. 

Victory on the way! Let the winning's begin starting today!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

I really like what JYD brings to the Bulls. A plain and simple concept: You hustle and play intense D, easy baskets will be returned. Also he is very unselfish and that is contagious!


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Just curious but what number is Davis wearing?


----------



## krob

Very fun team to watch now... win or lose... hopefully more wins than losses... JYD ... I thought i would be disappointed not getting MoPete but the JYD, NOT ANY MORE...

JYD


----------



## DaBullz

I spoke too soon.

Curry is back in.

Hinrich with a long lob to him and he hits the dunk and is fouled.

Makes the FT

87-73!


----------



## truebluefan

bulls are 7-11 this quarter, JYD 3-3, AD 2-3!!! 

Bucks 2-9. 

Bulls are very aggressive this quarter. Bucks just 4 pts!! 73 total pts.


----------



## Maestro

Curry and the foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Redd drives right to the bucket and Curry fouled him hard.

Redd missed the 1st FT
hits the 2nd

87-74


----------



## VincentVega

Second Hinrich-to-Curry alleyoop.


----------



## truebluefan

Wennington about came through my computer again. He loved the Curry dunk.


----------



## unBULLievable

HOW DO YOU FEEL BULLS FANS!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## DaBullz

Craw at PG

Davis wearing #34

JYD wearing #11

AD misses, bucks play offense

Santiago misses.

Bulls play offense.

Curry gets it at the FT line, drives with the left hand. Soft layup, misses, but he's fouled.

Misses the 1st FT


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Curry is playing like a man possessed! I like the way he is looking to pass and then making his move to the hoop.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Very fun team to watch now... win or lose... hopefully more wins than losses... JYD ... I thought i would be disappointed not getting MoPete but the JYD, NOT ANY MORE...
> 
> JYD


 I miss JYD.

It actually almost brought a tear to my eye when I heard the news that he was gone.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry made the 2nd FT
88-74
Mason with JYD all over him. JYD called for the foul.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Wennington about came through my computer again. He loved the Curry dunk.



can you listen to the game from online? because im in new york and we dont catch bulls games.But we get the **** knicks !!


----------



## Athlon33.6

Dunk it, EDDIE!! Darnnit! Play hardcore basketball for peace's sake.


----------



## Slasher

I hate to see Jerome leave Toronto, but the fact that we get back a proven scorer and leader in Rose makes up for that.


----------



## DaBullz

Mason hits the 1st FT
88-75
Gadzuric back in for Santiago.
Mason misses the 2nd FT

Hinrich at PG


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> I miss JYD.
> 
> It actually almost brought a tear to my eye when I heard the news that he was gone.


Thank you for this very agressive and unselfish player.


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> I miss JYD.
> 
> It actually almost brought a tear to my eye when I heard the news that he was gone.


Im almost sorry for ya... but then i realize that WE have him... JYD


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> can you listen to the game from online? because im in new york and we dont catch bulls games.But we get the **** knicks !!


I have league ticket. $9.95 a month.


----------



## DaBullz

Curry drives the right side of the lane and has his shot blocked by Gadzuric. Redd Misses the long shot. Bucks tap it out and get off another shot. Craw boards the miss.

Craw at PG this play.

No pass, hits the 3.

91-75


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have league ticket. $9.95 a month.



i should look into getting it. thanks


----------



## Wynn

I'm hoping that with JYD, AD, Hinrich, Tyson, and a re-energized ERob on the floor, Curry and Jamal will catch that in your face bug that should be going around. With all of this power playing around him, how is Eddy still laying these soft-boiled eggs around the basket? Think having all these guys playing hardball will help Eddy figure it out?


----------



## SoCalBulls

TrueBlueFan what site are you listening to the game on?


----------



## DaBullz

Smith misses.

Hinrich with the board and he goes to the floor to get it. 
AD shot blocked.

Bucks miss. Gadzuric boards and feeds Redd for the layup from 1 ft.

91-77


----------



## LoyalBull

Just so we all know...

Points in the paint:

Bulls 42

Bucks 20

Hmmmmm.... why didn't we think about this before????


----------



## VincentVega

JC with 26, 8 and 6.

DAMN.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I have league ticket. $9.95 a month.


Dang. $10/month just to listen?


----------



## unBULLievable

:clap:


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> 
> 
> Im almost sorry for ya... but then i realize that WE have him... JYD


Enjoy him... because once his contract is done, he'll be back in Toronto.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> Just so we all know...
> 
> Points in the paint:
> 
> Bulls 42
> 
> Bucks 20
> 
> Hmmmmm.... why didn't we think about this before????


At least half that 42 points is fast break points.


----------



## krob

Question...

Where is EROB?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalBulls</b>!
> TrueBlueFan what site are you listening to the game on?


ESPN1000


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Is EROB injured? I hope that Skiles is resting him for next game. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DaBullz

Red Kerr just said the Hinrich/Crawford backcourt looks great.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

It's funny. When Cartright was coach all I could think about when the Bulls were in this position was please Lord don't let him blow this game. Now with Skiles, I have a calm sense of confidence that the Bulls will win.


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Enjoy him... because once his contract is done, he'll be back in Toronto.



Haha... you can hope... have fun with Jalen... haha


----------



## VincentVega

Bucks only 8 points this quarter. Nut-cuttin' time defense.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls throw it away on the inbounds pass.

Mason hits a 3.

91-80
2:31 left


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> Dang. $10/month just to listen?


Yes, but that includes all of the nba games.


----------



## futuristxen

I think our season has officially begun. This sounds like a team I actually would enjoy watching, now. I like that Skiles has had the balls to play Crawford and Hinrich together. That's going to be an outstanding backcourt for years and years.

Sounds like Jamal is playing like a guy who just got out of jail.


----------



## Athlon33.6

Jamal's game reminds me alot of Kobe Bryant's game. He's even got the potential to be just as good as Kobe.


----------



## Maestro

let's not get lazy


----------



## VincentVega

I hope BC is watching the game right now and realizes that he should have given the KH/JC backcourt more than a 30 second trial run.


----------



## mgolding

complaining about 10 bucks a month. hahaha.


----------



## Killuminati

Bucks making a lil' run, c'mon Bulls hold on!


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich misses the 3. Ball goes to Curry (look what I found!).

Bulls threw it away. Mason gets the layup

91-82

MichaelOfAZ doesn't know the bulls.

Lead is now down to 7 after Haislip hits a hook shot in the lane.

Timeout bulls
1:35 left
91-94


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

The Bucks are making a run ... hopefully I didn't speak to soon and jinx us. I still think the Bulls will hang on to win.


----------



## truebluefan

Dang, have we quit too soon?


----------



## DaBullz

91-84

typo


----------



## truebluefan

Scott can't like our effort the last 2 minutes. 7-0 run by milwaukee, 5 of those off of t/o.


----------



## unBULLievable

Hold on bulls.....an dfinish them....we held them for 6 points in the 4th with 3.50 minutes left...GREAT DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## DaBullz

Let's hope JYD scores 2x his season average every night.

Craw at PG, brings it up. Dribbles a long time on the right wing. They get it to Curry. he misses yet another soft shot. Two bucks go for it and they tip it to JYD. They reset the shot clock to :01 since Curry missed the rim.

Bulls inbound with :01

Curry gets the inbounds near the corner and airballs it.

Bulls managed to kill :24 off the clock

1:09 left

91-84, bucks ball


----------



## Snuffleupagus

By the way, for those of you interested in NBA Audio League Pass, you should know two things:

1.) Real (the operator of the service) tries to trick you into paying $30 at the end of the month for its multi-media content service.

2.) And they really put up a fight if you want to cancel your monthly subscription (you have a fill out a survey online before they even give you the phone number to call, then you have to listen to all of the menus, then the operator asks you again why you want to cancel, its a real hassle, and bad business if you ask me)


----------



## FanOfAll8472

why did scottie suddenly play so little?


----------



## DaBullz

Redd hits a quick 3

Bulls up 4
1:00 left


----------



## Maestro

Bulls up by 4 play hard:upset:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

I'm not sure that I'd have Hinrich in this late. I would rather have Pippen or Gill in.


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich drives for the layup

It's blocked

Bucks save it inbounds right to Curry for the dunk!

AD with a big block and Bulls get an easy dunk (Crawford) out of it.

It's over, folks. We won!


----------



## Maestro

Curry and Crawford dagger DUNKS
BYE BYE Bucks


----------



## VincentVega

Hinrich's earned his PT.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

Huge block by AD and a fast break dunk by Crawford. Miss on the other end, rebound secured by JYD


----------



## Athlon33.6

WHAT A BLOCK BY DAVIS!!!


----------



## unBULLievable

Jamal 28 points 7 rebs 8 assists 


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Yeah! :yes:


----------



## DaBullz

Bucks foul Jamal to stop the clock.

he hits both FTs

97-87

:26 left

timeout bucks


----------



## elias03

Hope for more wins to come


----------



## VincentVega

Co-Players of the Game:

Jamal Freaking Crawford
Junkyard Dog

Nice W.


----------



## MikeDC

Huge rejection by AD to set up the Crawford dunk


----------



## Maestro

who would have thunk it? What a game!!!


----------



## unBULLievable

HOW IS THE CROWD REACTING??????


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> By the way, for those of you interested in NBA Audio League Pass, you should know two things:
> 
> 1.) Real (the operator of the service) tries to trick you into paying $30 at the end of the month for its multi-media content service.
> 
> 2.) And they really put up a fight if you want to cancel your monthly subscription (you have a fill out a survey online before they even give you the phone number to call, then you have to listen to all of the menus, then the operator asks you again why you want to cancel, its a real hassle, and bad business if you ask me)


They never did me. But I have had audio pass for two seasons.


----------



## MikeDC

I like it. I'm sure things can't stay this good, but it was a really nice start


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Co-Players of the Game:
> 
> Jamal Freaking Crawford
> Junkyard Dog
> 
> Nice W.


I agree but give some consideration to AD.. Key Blocks this game.. Solid game.. Woohoo


----------



## mgolding

wow. we just got ourselves one of those ever so hard-to-get home wins.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich's earned his PT.


Agreed.

Hinrich ZERO turnovers.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Jamal 28 points 7 rebs 8 assists
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


I'm not surprised. I've been telling everyone all season long, if you give this guy a chance to play his game and I promise you he put up very good numbers.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Jamal 28 points 7 rebs 8 assists
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!


Good Job Jamal !!!!

Feels good to see them compete and win.. !!


----------



## VincentVega

I think the Hinrich-Crawford backcourt issue is finalized. As in, PLAY THE HELL OUT OF IT.


----------



## L.O.B

When do you think I can get a number 11 jersey?


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls win 97-87

JYD did commit a 3 shot foul, but Mason missed all 3 FTs.

Crowd gives the bulls a nice hand.

Jamal played a solid game for the most part.


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised. I've been telling everyone all season long, if you give this guy a chance to play his game and I promise you he put up very good numbers.


Good numbers ?

Sure 

But do we win ?

Tonight Jamal produced big numbers and was pivotal in our win when the pressure was on 

_That's _ what I've been looking for 

Good job JC


----------



## Maestro

BULLS WIN BULLS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grinning: :yes:  :cheers: :jam: :rock:


----------



## DaBullz

Milwaukee 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
J. Smith 37 7-10 0-0 2-2 3 8 0 3 0 2 3 16 
D. Mason 37 5-12 2-2 6-13 3 11 1 3 0 1 2 18 
D. Santiago 28 2-8 0-0 2-4 1 5 2 1 0 1 4 6 
T. Ford 25 0-9 0-0 3-4 1 5 4 2 3 0 2 3 
M. Redd 41 10-24 2-9 4-6 1 6 2 1 2 0 3 26 
E. Strickland 18 4-7 2-2 2-4 0 1 2 1 1 0 3 12 
D. Gadzuric 20 0-0 0-0 0-0 3 6 2 2 3 4 2 0 
T. Kukoc 4 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 
D. Jones 23 1-6 0-3 0-0 0 0 6 0 0 0 1 2 
M. Haislip 7 2-4 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 1 0 0 2 4 

Totals 240 31-80 6-16 19-33 13 43 20 15 9 8 22 87 
Percentages: .388 .375 .576 Team Rebounds: 12 

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
E. Robinson 20 3-5 0-0 3-4 1 5 2 1 1 0 2 9 
C. Blount 20 0-7 0-0 0-0 3 8 1 0 0 0 2 0 
E. Curry 35 7-14 0-0 8-10 2 5 0 5 2 1 4 22 
J. Crawford 42 12-23 4-7 2-2 1 8 8 3 3 1 3 30 
K. Gill 19 0-4 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 0 0 4 0 
S. Pippen 11 2-3 0-1 0-0 0 4 2 1 0 0 3 4 
A. Davis 27 5-12 0-0 1-2 0 5 1 2 0 3 3 11 
K. Hinrich 34 2-10 0-3 2-2 1 4 8 0 1 1 2 6 
L. Johnson 4 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 2 0 0 1 2 
J. Williams 28 4-5 0-0 5-5 4 10 2 1 4 0 4 13 

Totals 240 36-85 4-11 21-25 14 54 25 15 11 6 28 97 
Percentages: .424 .364 .840 Team Rebounds: 7


----------



## VincentVega

Great opener, Skiles.

ENERGY.


----------



## C Blizzy

We won playing free lance basketball and tough team defense.


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford *30 pts, 8 rebounds and 8 assists, 3 steals and one blk*


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls had a lot of emotional capital to spend in this game. Let's see them do it for a few games in a row.

This was a terrific win against a team that owned us all year.


----------



## SoCalBulls

How many rebounds did JYD have in the 4th quarter? Seems like almost every one led to a fast break basket.Hopefully this is just the cusp of everything.


----------



## Bulls96

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 91-84
> 
> typo


That’s it , no Christmas bonus!

:yes:


----------



## futuristxen

BULLS WIN!!!

Scott Skiles is a criminal mastermind. How diabolical to unleash Crawford and Hinrich(and the Junkyard Dog) on those poor unsuspecting Bucks. It's the definition of a supervillain, who loves destruction as well as building.


----------



## Machinehead

Well I guess Kirk's game helps put to rest all trash about our turnover prone rookie point guard 

Over the last few games.. he's improved noticeably in this area.. and as his shooting rhytym develops in sync with the NBA game we are going to have a very nice point guard in our system


----------



## truebluefan

dang it bulls! I lost in my attempt for the ribs!!  lol


----------



## Killuminati

Jamal doin the damn thang, the lock is now off now that BC is gone. Let's hope Skiles has a better relationship with JC than our dearly departed former coach.


----------



## DaBullz

JYD had 10 boards
Blount had 8 in just 20 minutes
Crawford played 42 minutes and had 8 also

Hinrich had 4 boards and 8 assists


----------



## curry_52

Talking about JYD, I didnt post all night long cause I lost my dog.


----------



## Athlon33.6

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> why did scottie suddenly play so little?


He may of have hurt his leg. He was limping badly. Hopefully it has nothing to do with his knee again.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls had a lot of emotional capital to spend in this game. Let's see them do it for a few games in a row.
> 
> This was a terrific win against a team that owned us all year.


You're right. It is just 1 game against a .500 team, no less. I was going to say the same thing had we lost. 

We have a long way to go. But i enjoyed this game


----------



## DaBullz

*WOW*

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, johnston797, Chops, C.C.C.P*, Wynn*, hoops*, Takeit2dahouse00, LoyalBull, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, KennethTo, krob, MichaelOFAZ*, Crawscrew*, jsong, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, curry_52*, davidR, hps, darlets, Killuminati, ez8o5, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, Coachking, airety, nelmsy, shlomo, unBULLievable, Half-Life*, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, T.Shock, arenas809*, Chicago_Cow, TheLastTruePG, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, mavhaz, Stallion, Snuffleupagus, derzo, ballafromthenorth, agoo101284, Scinos, Bulls96*, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, WestHighHawk, ArtestFan, Athlon33.6*, osman, bpm183, animalthug, lou4gehrig, Knicks Junkie, itso, Lusty RaRue*, Nokio8423, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, C Blizzy, Happyface, SoCalBulls, DaBullz)


----------



## Machinehead

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> BULLS WIN!!!
> 
> Scott Skiles is a criminal mastermind. How diabolical to unleash Crawford and Hinrich(and the Junkyard Dog) on those poor unsuspecting Bucks. It's the definition of a supervillain, who loves destruction as well as building.


No doubt

A coaching debut of Machiavellian proportions

Here's to the Lex Luther of NBA Coaches


----------



## Maestro

Key to the game Bulls 11 steals


----------



## futuristxen

If Crawford can give us that every 2 or 3 nights we won't miss Rose.


----------



## airety

Wow.

I can't complain about a single one of our players for once. Everyone fit their roles PERFECTLY.


----------



## truebluefan

JYD 4 steals! 10 rebounds 13 pts. 1 t/o!! 28 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> If Crawford can give us that every 2 or 3 nights we won't miss Rose.


He hasn't so far. It would be fantastic, though.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> No doubt
> 
> A coaching debut of Machiavellian proportions
> 
> Here's to the Lex Luther of NBA Coaches


Ya got that right. In honor of that idea I propose we form the 
"Scott Skiles is Lex Luther Club" 1)F.Jerzy 2)Maestro 3)????


----------



## WestHighHawk

What a beautiful game!


----------



## truebluefan

bulls 46 pts in the paint. 26 to bucks. Bulls 22 fast break pts. The most FB points we have had all season. 

We shot 25 fts.


----------



## transplant

Now that was balls out b-ball. I'm exhausted....

...but very, very happy.

Best game I've seen Crawford and Hinrich play. JYD is an absolute piece of work. Davis has great hands and a funky but effective 15-17 footer.

Damn! That was fun!


----------



## DaBullz

*It gets better*

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, johnston797, Chops, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, Wynn*, hoops*, Takeit2dahouse00, LoyalBull, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, KennethTo, krob, MichaelOFAZ*, Crawscrew*, jsong, Newguy*, Mikedc, 7thwatch, mgolding, curry_52*, davidR, hps, life_after_23, Future, darlets, ryzmah, Killuminati, transplant, Darius Miles Davis, rawse, Coachking, airety, nelmsy, shlomo, unBULLievable, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, T.Shock, arenas809*, Chicago_Cow, brian34cook, HELLHAMMER, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, mavhaz, Stallion, Dathomieyouhate, Bulls96*, FanOfAll8472, WestHighHawk, raptorsrule15, Athlon33.6*, osman, bpm183, lou4gehrig, itso, Lusty RaRue*, Nokio8423, Sith, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, sonny, Laid-Backness06*, elias03, Illstate2, C Blizzy, Happyface, SoCalBulls, DaBullz)


----------



## krob

:cheers: Who is with me for having one for the JYD?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Didn't Bill Cartwright win his coaching debut?


----------



## Happyface

my summary:

JYD was awesome. He motivated everyone, patting everyone on the back, giving high fives, picking people up off the ground, he really improved the energy around him tonite with his motivation. He scrapped all night, and probably won over every Bulls fan that watched the game. 

Jamal played like an All Star. I only counted 2 bad shots from JC, and he distributed the ball the whole 1st qtr just about, he must've only had maybe 1 or 2 shots in that 1st qtr. 

I'll give it up to Kirk, he handled pressure very well, and played a very good game. I dont know how he made some of those driving layups, kinda funny because he uses that same single right hand driving layup double clutch i use, lol but i suck. He really needs to work on his jumper though. If he can be more consistant like the game he had tonite, then i'll be sold on him.

AD played well, but i dont trust him offensively. sure, he made alot of those shots, i just dont have confidence in them being consistant.
He played well defensively though. 

Curry played well, he needs to be more patient down low imo.

Skiles called a set play from out of bounds that was executed perfectly. Great call on Skiles part, and i loved his lineups and sub'ing.

What i noticed most was the freedom they had on the court. The whole time i kept thinking how much better and free'er they looked not running the Triangle. I really think the Triangle had more to do with their early season woes than any player, coach, or GM. 

Great win tonite even though its only the Bucs. It couldnt have gone anymore perfectly imo.


----------



## Rawker

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> JYD is an absolute piece of work. Davis has great hands and a funky but effective 15-17 footer.


JYD's a great role player, the best at the garbage/hustle role.

Davis doesn't have great hands and i'm sure you guys will come to notice that after a few bobbles in the lane.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> :cheers: Who is with me for having one for the JYD?


I do believe I will join you:cheers:


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> I do believe I will join you:cheers:


Good... I dont like drinking alone:grinning:


----------



## C Blizzy

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Well I guess Kirk's game helps put to rest all trash about our turnover prone rookie point guard
> 
> Over the last few games.. he's improved noticeably in this area.. and as his shooting rhytym develops in sync with the NBA game we are going to have a very nice point guard in our system


27 assists to 8 turnovers over his last 6 games, to be exact. And you're right about his shot. In time it will start to fall and between him and Jamal teams won't be able to pack it inside on defense. That will help Davis, Curry and Chandler get quality looks.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> JYD's a great role player, the best at the garbage/hustle role.
> 
> Davis doesn't have great hands and i'm sure you guys will come to notice that after a few bobbles in the lane.


At one point in the game we were down 7. We put in JYD and before we knew it we were up 7. Most of that due to him!!


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> 
> 
> JYD's a great role player, the best at the garbage/hustle role.
> 
> Davis doesn't have great hands and i'm sure you guys will come to notice that after a few bobbles in the lane.


He's averaging about 6 PPG this year. he had 13 points tonight. I hope he continues at the 13 rate instead of the old 6 rate.

One game isn't enough time to tell.


----------



## C Blizzy

JYD=Dennis Rodman...defense, enthusiasm and toughness...and as a bonus he can score a little bit.


----------



## Rawker

JYD won't show up on the stat sheet every night but he comes to play.

btw AD has stone hands


----------



## C Blizzy

Good Lord, listening to Van Lier and whatsitsname on the Fox post game show is like being at a church revival!


----------



## Future

JYD is like Artest without the offense.... he seemed to do well on Mason and Redd when he guarded them.


----------



## Wynn

This post has nothing to do with this game, but what the heck....

I went to the Raptors site on NBA.com to see when they play next so that I can compare the growth of the two teams involved in the trade. Upon arriving, I saw the poll they have on the page:

"What do you think is the most important thing Jalen Rose brings to the Raptors?"

A)Backcourt versatility
B)Scoring balance
C)Playoff experience
*D)Fierce desire to win*

Do they even know who Jalen is? The saddest part is that "Fierce desire to win" is second in the poll. OUCH!


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> This post has nothing to do with this game, but what the heck....
> 
> I went to the Raptors site on NBA.com to see when they play next so that I can compare the growth of the two teams involved in the trade. Upon arriving, I saw the poll they have on the page:
> 
> "What do you think is the most important thing Jalen Rose brings to the Raptors?"
> 
> A)Backcourt versatility
> B)Scoring balance
> C)Playoff experience
> *D)Fierce desire to win*
> 
> Do they even know who Jalen is? The saddest part is that "Fierce desire to win" is second in the poll. OUCH!


Classic:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

this thread is unreal! It has had, 9586 Views!! Bulls fans from all over the internet has read it.


----------



## JRose5

Anyone else impressed with E-Rob tonight?
He kind of died down after a hot start, but none the less I thought he did pretty damn good.

9 points, 5 boards, 2 assists

Not to mention he hustled and had some nice defense and fastbreak plays.


----------



## Athlon33.6

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> this thread is unreal! It has had, 9586 Views!! Bulls fans from all over the internet has read it.


WHOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Anyone else impressed with E-Rob tonight?
> He kind of died down after a hot start, but none the less I thought he did pretty damn good.
> 
> 9 points, 5 boards, 2 assists
> 
> Not to mention he hustled and had some nice defense and fastbreak plays.


I'm already on record as predicting a turn around year for ERob. I think the change in coach and personel only bodes well for him. Looks like maybe both he and Crawdaddy will be the true beneficiaries of the recent changes.

Did we actually trade Rose, Marshall, and Bax for Crawdaddy, ERob, JYD, and AD? If so, maybe we did better than we thought.


----------



## superdave

Damn... over 600 posts for this game.

What did I miss?!


----------



## The lone wolf

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> this thread is unreal! It has had, 9586 Views!! Bulls fans from all over the internet has read it.


A refresh counts as a view.. amazing nonetheless


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Damn... over 600 posts for this game.
> 
> What did I miss?!


Well get busy and read all 600....LOL


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well get busy and read all 600....LOL


Yeah I actually watched the whole second half, but wasn't in front of a PC. Dang.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm already on record as predicting a turn around year for ERob. I think the change in coach and personel only bodes well for him. Looks like maybe both he and Crawdaddy will be the true beneficiaries of the recent changes.
> 
> Did we actually trade Rose, Marshall, and Bax for Crawdaddy, ERob, JYD, and AD? If so, maybe we did better than we thought.


Good point, it basically opened those 2 up to perform like they hadn't before.

I'm also on record with you predicting a turn around year for E-Rob, I've been saying it since the first few games. Maybe not worth that 6 million, :laugh: but contributing very nicely none the less.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> 
> 
> A refresh counts as a view.. amazing nonetheless


Yes, but I have access to all of the guests viewing the thread, trust me, we had 40-50 guests reading the thread off and on. Especially at the end of the game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

JYD may really prove to be the better player acquired in the trade. If that's true, well, then I'm glad he's got the longer contract. If Tyson has to sit out for a while to fully heal, at least we'll have another energy guy. 

How about Jamal Crawford the shooting guard, ladies and gents? He still threw up a could of those shots that had me fuming mad (even though several of them actually went in). But that stat line still doesn't lie. My question is, will the guy be annoyed being relegated to shooting guard if he's the featured scorer in our offense. 

Kirk played some serious ball tonight. That's got to be the best looking 2 for 10 I've ever seen. Doesn't the team just flow with him as the point guard. He just makes the right pass time after time.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

Though I love JYD... you guys are hyping him a little too much.

His offensive game is inconsistent... but he'll be there every night defensively.

And he'll have a towel with him on the bench, waving it like a mad man, trying to energize the team.

He's beautiful... a marvelous team player.


----------



## truebluefan

this was JYD first double double since last year.


----------



## Louie

Maybe this wasn't such a bad move afterall?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> Though I love JYD... you guys are hyping him a little too much.
> 
> His offensive game is inconsistent... but he'll be there every night defensively.
> 
> And he'll have a towel with him on the bench, waving it like a mad man, trying to energize the team.
> 
> He's beautiful... a marvelous team player.


We need his energy and his D. I am satisfied with that.


----------



## truebluefan

JYD just called eddy Curry the next SHAQ. He said when he learns how to play, the rest of the league had better watch out.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We need his energy and his D. I am satisfied with that.


QUESTION:
How often can JYD guard the 3? He did most of the 4th quarter and looked effective. Also between him and Davis, they cleaned the boards.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors:

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> this was JYD first double double since last year.


 He had one on Oct. 31.

17 points, 13 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> He had one on Oct. 31.
> 
> 17 points, 13 rebounds.


Well, May be true, I was quoting his interview after the game. So he was wrong. He said, last year under wilkens.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> How often can JYD guard the 3? He did most of the 4th quarter and looked effective. Also between him and Davis, they cleaned the boards.


Skiles said he was guarding the two some tonight. But i don't know the answer to that.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles said he was guarding the two some tonight. But i don't know the answer to that.


Yep. JYD guarded Redd for most of the 2nd half.


----------



## Happyface

I hope people are paying attention to Jamal's buzzer beaters. his 1st one from halfcourt hits rim. His 2nd one from 3 he scores. hes been doing this every game with the last shot of the qtr. Always hits rim even if hes past halfcourt.


----------



## Louie

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, chifaninca, Maestro, johnston797, Chops, ChiBullsFan, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, Wynn*, hoops*, Damian Necronamous, ztect, F.Jerzy, Potatoe, izanagi11, MichaelOFAZ*, sinkingship, Philo, BBallFan*, Crawscrew*, Newguy*, DaBullz, superdave, TellCoby, 7thwatch, davidR, Future, rosenthall*, Darius Miles Davis, Jim Ian, Jumpman23, RangerC, DaFuture, unBULLievable, coolFilipino, Spartacus Triumvirate*, badfish, arenas809*, Pay Ton, genex*, cwalkmanuel, Genuine Article, :TorontoRaptors:, lakersalltheway, DOGMAN*, Bulls96*, BabyBlueSlugga7, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, MJG, Athlon33.6*, Jim Stack, Goku, Lusty RaRue*, elias03, Happyface, kirk_hinrich_ROY, SoCalBulls, Louie)
Pretty amazing.:yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> I hope people are paying attention to Jamal's buzzer beaters. his 1st one from halfcourt hits rim. His 2nd one from 3 he scores. hes been doing this every game with the last shot of the qtr. Always hits rim even if hes past halfcourt.


Seriously, the dude may have 50 foot range on that jumper.


----------



## Half-Life

Jamal has hit probably 4 or 5 buzzer beaters from halfcourt 

My favorite one was against Minnesota last year when he stole an inbound pass at midcourt and just threw it up and it went in...I nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## arenas809

I love Crawford, think he and Stromile Swift are in the gona be superstars boat, funny though how a lot of you were wanting Jamal out of here a couple days ago.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I'll be at the game tonight, and I'm excited! I have faith that this team will come out with a lot of energy and hustle.
> 
> Bulls 96
> Bux 89
> 
> (Prediction made with hopes that new Bulls will be available.)


Gotta love it! I was off by 3 points total.

Here are some thoughts bouncing around in my head:

1) This was the best basketball game I've attended since Christmas Day 1997, when MJ, Pip, Rodman, and Co. demolished the Miami Heat. This game had intensity, suspense, great team play, great individual play, and pretty much everything you could want in a game. I was so nervous that I fidgeted with a napkin during the entire second half. I yelled so much that I was very hoarse (not Larry Horse) by the end of the game.

2) Somebody needs to get the +/- stats for this game. I believe that JYD's impact upon this game will be prominently displayed in those numbers.
edit: I consulted the GameLog on ESPN to calculate these numbers. 
First half - Bulls trail by 10 when JYD enters the game, and lead by 6 at the half. 
Second half- Bulls trail by 1 when JYD enters the game, and win by 10.
Conclusion - Bulls are +27 with JYD, and -17 without him. 

3) Before this game, I was somewhat on the fence regarding the trade. In the first thread about the rumored trade, I said that I'd support it if it meant that Jamal could see more time at SG. Obviously, this paid big dividends this game. But the effect on the entire team of the added enthusiasm and intensity by Williams and Davis was simply unbelievable. For this reason, the Phil Jackson quote, which found its home in my signature when he said it last season, will now be displayed in a bold typeface. 

4) Jamal Crawford was marvelous. In my opinion, he played his finest all-around game tonight. His shooting, his passing, his defense, his leadership... he had it all going tonight. 

5) I was very pleased by some of the plays run by the Bulls tonight. A couple of them resulted in alley-oops to Eddy Curry. It seems to me that Coach Skiles wants to continue featuring Curry in the offense, but to cut down on his turnovers and offensive fouls. Keeping the ball out of Curry's hands until he's at the rim does the trick. Curry needing to 'create' less for himelf = less opportunities for flops by the man guarding him!

6) Lizzy took me up on my offer for a free ticket, and it was a lot of fun to watch the game with such an enthusiastic (and vocal!) Bulls fan. I also had the pleasure of meeting PC_Load_Letter and Kramer at halftime. Good stuff. Go BBB.net!


----------



## Goku

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> How often can JYD guard the 3? He did most of the 4th quarter and looked effective. Also between him and Davis, they cleaned the boards.


he is a great perimeter defender IMO. He gets in trouble against big forwards. 

But in the offseason, thinking he'd be playing 4 for toronto he apparently bulked up. I don't know if it has hurt his speed, cuz he still looked fast as ish

I'm not gonna bad mouth JYD but he does have some flaws. (Not just his shot or tweenerishness). Still a fine player, and his enthusiasm is a great asset.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya got that right. In honor of that idea I propose we form the
> "Scott Skiles is Lex Luther Club" 1)F.Jerzy 2)Maestro 3)????


You should put me on too.. F. Jerzy's evil twin brother


----------



## garnett

quick question about jamal: how did he go defending at sg?


----------



## BamaBull

*Not far behind!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Gotta love it! I was off by 3 points total.


This was mine!

Bulls 98
Bucks 94

I truly believe that Davis and Williams backing Chandler and Curry will be awesome!!!


----------



## mgolding

Ive got the last post. woohoo


----------

